# The "Waiting List" Thread



## GSD Fan

Okay, so everyone who is on the waiting list or about to get a puppy, post in this thread please!

Post updates about your wait, when you're going to pick your puppy up, post pics of your future puppy, or whatever you like. 

I'm up first!

Planned Name: Mikoto
Going to pick up/ have shipped: May or June of 2011
Gender: Female
Breeder: Seqouyah German Shepherds of TN
Status: Breeding has not took place, but puppy of the planned breeding has been reserved!

Update: I have reserved a female puppy and I have already bought:
4 nylabones
2 kongs
1 collar
2 stainless steel bowls
2 travel bowls
1 bone rope toy
2 books

Time is flying by! Only 4-5 more months til the breeding takes place!


----------



## Emoore

Planned name: Pandemonium van Meerhout
Going to pick up: late January of 2011
Gender: Male
Breeder: Van Meerhout in Hutto, TX
Lines: West German Working
Sire: http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/pedigree/551307.html
Dam:http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/pedigree/487478.html


Status: Breeding has occurred, deposit is placed. 

I haven't bought anything. I already have leashes, crates, bowls, etc. I have bones and chew toys but they're Rocky's. If I buy any more they'll become Rocky's too.


----------



## Deuce

Fun idea!


----------



## W.Oliver

Hi my name is Wayne, and I am a GSD addict.

Planned name: Breeder names the litter, but have suggested/begged for;








Going to pick up: Mid-January of 2011
Gender: Male
Breeder: Wildhaus in Ann Arbor, MI
Lines: West German Working Line
Sire: Tobi von den Wölfen
Dam: Eris vom Wildhaus
Status: Litter due 11/10/2010 

I have been studying, and researching, and waiting for a male working line puppy for about two years.


----------



## Vinnie

Planned name: Breeder names the litter, haven't thought of any GOOD suggestions myself. DH wants the call name to be "Sundance".
Going to pick up: June or July of 2011 :fingerscrossed:
Gender: either
Breeder: It's a secret 
Lines: West German Working
Sire: Unknown
Dam: If I tell you this, then you'll know who the breeder is.

Status: Breeding to take place in the spring of 2011. Application (ie. 7 page book) is complete and sent to the breeder. I've met the breeder and dogs (met the future momma)  

I've bought a few books on raw feeding (which the breeder recommends) to give me some research to do before a puppy comes home. I've set up my "puppy fund" to save some money to pick up those things I might need but don't already have. It just seems too soon to go out buying things just yet.


----------



## BestK9GSD

I had a GSD for 14 years and he passed away last year . My Female Shep/Rott mix and I are finally ready for a new playmate. My husband was the voice of reason and we've decided to wait until spring 2011 to get our new family member (cuz I really want one now!). We have found a local breeder and have spoken to her about pick of the litter for a male and now we just wait.......The breeder has informed us that we would be looking at mid-April to pick him out and then a couple weeks later we can take him home. I haven't had a "puppy" for 11 years now, so I'm very excited and nervous all at the same time. However, Casey will be a great "Mentor" to the new puppy, so I will trust in her guidance in helping us raise our new one. A couple names that we've thrown out there are "Kimber" and "Carson", but I'm sure once we meet the new guy and get an idea of his personality, those may not even be a consideration. 

Good luck to everyone in 'waiting' mode - I can only wish that the time between now and next spring goes quickly!! Until then, I'm going to live vicariously through these posts of everyone else enjoying their new puppy!


----------



## Emoore

Vinnie said:


> Breeder: It's a secret


How come?


----------



## Chris Wild

Not often we're the ones playing the waiting game, so I'll weigh in! 

Names: Jasmine Aritar Bastet and Jewel Aritar Bastet (won't know until they are here which will be ours and which will go to a club member)
Going to have shipped: early November 
Gender: Females
Breeder: Aritar Bastet in Czech Republic
Lines: 1/2 West German Working, 1/2 Czech
Sire: V Sid vom Haus Pixner - German shepherd dog
Dam: SG Zendy Aritar Bastet - German shepherd dog


----------



## Ruthie

W.Oliver said:


> Hi my name is Wayne, and I am a GSD addict.
> 
> Planned name: Breeder names the litter, but have suggested/begged for;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to pick up: Mid-January of 2011
> Gender: Male
> Breeder: Wildhaus in Ann Arbor, MI
> Lines: West German Working Line
> Sire: Tobi von den Wölfen
> Dam: Eris vom Wildhaus
> Status: Litter due 11/10/2010
> 
> I have been studying, and researching, and waiting for a male working line puppy for about two years.


We are also on the waiting list for this litter and for Triton Kennels spring litter. There are things that I really love about each litter, so it just depends on how many males in the litter and if there is one that is a match for us. We are a little ways down on both lists, so I am not getting my hopes up too much.

Gender: Male
Call Name: Grizzly
Planning to try: SchH, Agility, Rally, and Therapy.


----------



## Jason L

Wayne is the king, president, prime minister, governor, mayor, constable of the "waiting list" ...


----------



## elisabeth_00117

I am in the beginning stages of researching my next pup... kind of like being on a waiting list in a way.

And yes, I agree... Wyane wins the "waiting list" award.


----------



## Liesje

I was on the waiting list for a puppy and now I'm on the waiting list for sleep.









that's me at work today









that's my puppy doing what he does best. oh and he lifts his leg at 8 weeks.


----------



## elisabeth_00117

Haha.. Lies, it's such a great reason to be sleep deprived though!


----------



## Liesje

Yeah, I'm sure I'll feel that way in a few months....j/k. He's not really that loud, I'm just not going to bed on time and getting up much earlier to accommodate the new routine.


----------



## Vinnie

Emoore said:


> How come?


It's too soon. I don't want to jinx anything.  



Jason L said:


> Wayne is the king, president, prime minister, governor, mayor, constable of the "waiting list" ...


Nope - not really. There are people who have been researching longer and waiting longer - just not as vocal about it.


----------



## Jason L

Well played ... :tongue:


----------



## Vinnie

:rofl: Like that?


----------



## W.Oliver

Jason L said:


> Wayne is the king, president, prime minister, governor, mayor, constable of the "waiting list" ...


If I don't come out with a puppy on this litter, I am buying a freakin Malinois!


----------



## elisabeth_00117

Don't do it Wyane, don't go to the dark side!


----------



## W.Oliver

Liesje said:


> ........oh and he lifts his leg at 8 weeks.


Question is, where is he lifting his leg...corner of the couch, kitchen cabinets, on the pillow that got knocked off the bed????:wild:


----------



## Emoore

Vinnie said:


> It's too soon. I don't want to jinx anything.


Fair enough.  now you've got me hoping I haven't jinxed myself.


----------



## onyx'girl

P probably peed on his leg, lifted it out of reaction and thought that was a great way NOT to pee on his leg again! At least thats what Karlo did really young!


----------



## W.Oliver

Vinnie said:


> ....just not as vocal about it.


Allow me to translate....some bare their waiting in noble silence, while others tax the general population with their whining.:hammer:


----------



## Vinnie

W.Oliver said:


> Allow me to translate....some bare their waiting in noble silence, while others tax the general population with their whining.:hammer:


:wild: Wayne - I would NEVER say something like that about you.


----------



## onyx'girl

OoohH, Vinnie....does your upcoming pups mama name start with a D?


----------



## Vinnie

Emoore said:


> Fair enough.  now you've got me hoping I haven't jinxed myself.


Probably not. I'm just funny that way.


----------



## Chris Wild

^^ Nope. I bet I know what letter it does start with, but out of respect for Vin's wishes won't spill those beans.


----------



## VegasResident

Okay I have mine now, but I waited a total of 6 months to get him! I wanted a coated GSD from standard SV German line (champion lines).

I was #1 for long coat girl, #2 for standard coat girl and #1 for boy (standard or long coat) First was waiting for father, then waiting for breeding, then waiting for birth and then hoping for long coat, then waiting for 8 weeks.....OMG it was horrible!!!

the litter was 7, with 5 boys and 2 girls. Both girsl were standard and 2 of the 5 boys were coated. So we went with a boy coated in the end!


----------



## Whiteshepherds

We're waiting for two planned litters, one in a month or two, and then in the spring. The breeder will let us know if there's a pup in there with our name on it.

Breeder: Braehead White Shepherds
Male or female-not sure yet, which ever is the best match
No idea what registered name will be yet, but they have to start with Braehead. Call name will probably be Ice or Sibay.

Sire and dam from both breedings are dogs we're excited about, but can't post them yet. 

Annie and Harley's parents are also from Braehead if you want to take a look. You might want to put on sunglasses, all that white can cause a glare on the screen. 
Braeheads Memento of Q Dylan - Annie's father
http://www.braeheadwhiteshepherds.com/Seeya.html - Annie's mother
Teez - Harley's mother
Braehead's LedZeplin v Hylowe -Harley's father


----------



## Liesje

Bwahaha my puppy was just running so fast his front legs buckled and he slid about 3 feet on the carpet.

Sorry, couldn't think of a better thread to share that in!


----------



## onyx'girl

Keep up with those cute stories! Get these guys craizzzy while they wait!


----------



## Liesje

It's like backtying the puppy and whipping a flirt pole around, telling them these stories...


----------



## Jason L

That's just mean.


----------



## onyx'girl

keep up with the stories and I'm wanting a puppy now too It will be a long wait for me...


----------



## W.Oliver

I really enjoy seeing the picks of Liesje's pup....I also like the list of supplies because I was able to run down it as a check list, although I did not run out shopping for a Pumpkin shirt! When my wife was looking at the photos and she saw that, I thought for a moment there.....I was going to be shopping for (insert high pitched girlie voice) "a yittle punkin shirt"....OMG I was gonna be sick listening to her squeal. I do not think it is cool taking a well bred, bad  working dog, and dressin him up in the Great Pumpkin suit regardless of his age!


----------



## onyx'girl

Snoopy would have died had Charlie Brown done that to him. Maybe find a flying ace helmet, scarf and goggles for your Jaeger boy...

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...a=X&ei=x37HTKr5CNDTnge_p8CnAw&ved=0CB8Q9QEwAg


----------



## vukc

We are expecting our puppy some time mid of January 2010.
Type: West German Show Line capable of work.
Gender: Female
Breeder: Von Amalaberg Kennel
Sire: placed SG 4 in 18-14 months class - males at NASS 2010 in Reston Virginia
Dam: SG1 - Eastern Regional Canada 2010 (Open class) (her mother is litter mate to VA 3 Yukon von der Bastillie)
Name: did not come up with one yet.


----------



## Catu

Planned name: Akela de Poputchik
Going to pick up: Friday!!!!!!
Gender: Male
Breeder: www.poputchik.cl
Lines: Working lines
Sire: WUSV - SG - Irus von der Dornburg - German shepherd dog
Dam: http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/pedigree/484473.html


Status: Just waiting last vaccine to bring him home

A couple of softer puppy toys than what Diabla has. A new plastic crate that fits in the car so I can take both dogs in there.


----------



## Holmeshx2

Colonel Mustard in the library with the candle stick..... oh wait sorry got confused with all the secrets and teeny tiny round about hints on some of the breeders lol. 

For me HOPEFULLY my pup will begin with the letter K even though I really wanted J timing just didn't work as planned of course either did "I" 

If it all goes as planned the dam has been rather appropriately named Miss Congeniality let see who figures that one out lol.


----------



## elisabeth_00117

Holmeshx2, haha... loved your post... let me guess.... 

I am assuming it's the breeder I stalk... I mean... visit their webpage daily.....


----------



## Holmeshx2

lmao it might be and it's good I'm assuming they are used to being stalked I stalked them for about a year before actually contacting them lol.


----------



## Emoore

<----Also guilty of breeder stalking.


----------



## elisabeth_00117

Holmeshx2 said:


> lmao it might be and it's good I'm assuming they are used to being stalked I stalked them for about a year before actually contacting them lol.


Yup, going on a year... I live vicariously through other owners posts and photo's.


----------



## elisabeth_00117

Emoore said:


> <----Also guilty of breeder stalking.


There is no shame in that.... is there?


----------



## sagelfn

W.Oliver said:


> I really enjoy seeing the picks of Liesje's pup....I also like the list of supplies because I was able to run down it as a check list, although I did not run out shopping for a Pumpkin shirt! When my wife was looking at the photos and she saw that, I thought for a moment there.....I was going to be shopping for (insert high pitched girlie voice) "a yittle punkin shirt"....OMG I was gonna be sick listening to her squeal. I do not think it is cool taking a well bred, bad  working dog, and dressin him up in the Great Pumpkin suit regardless of his age!


But Pan was so adorable in it Wayne :tongue:

I've seen 3 pup costumes that made me wish I had a puppy
Puppy shark costume
Puppy alligator costume
Puppy vampire cape that says "I bite" with fangs around it

I think all good choices for a future BA working dog


----------



## Holmeshx2

YAY I'm not alone. Where did I miss the puppy costume picture posts?


----------



## Jessiewessie99

I want a puppy now!

It won't be for a while that I eventually decide to get another puppy. I will admit I am guilty of stalking breeder websites. There a few that I visit multiple times. The dogs are just beautiful.:wub:


----------



## DJEtzel

Does it count if it's not a GSD I'm planning? Or does that make me a commie? 

Planned Call name; Bagel or Turtle (Aussie)
Picking up; April or May 2011
Gender; Undecided (leaning towards female)
Breeder; EverReady, Thornapple, or Lake Michigan. I'm on multiple waiting lists
Lines; WTCH CH lines hopefully. 





onyx'girl said:


> P probably peed on his leg, lifted it out of reaction and thought that was a great way NOT to pee on his leg again! At least thats what Karlo did really young!


Frag pees on his leg and is none the wiser. He'll be squating in his grave, I'm sure.


----------



## W.Oliver

sagelfn said:


> But Pan was so adorable in it Wayne :tongue:


My wife thought it was the coolist! I think it is a chick thing!!!


----------



## LaRen616

Coming 2012

Breed: GSD
Gender: I want another male but I might settle for female (if I have to)
Name: If a boy either Grim or Havok, if a female Malice
Lines: Czech
Breeder: Shepherdsbydesign.com

OR

Breed: Australian Shepherd
Gender: Male
Name: If he is a red merle his name will be Helios, if he is a blue merle his name will be Ghost
Lines: Showlines
Breeder: NAVROCK Australian Shepherds | Welcome!

Haven't decided which breed to go with but I am in contact with both breeders.


----------



## doggiedad

good luck to all of you who are waiting.


----------



## Raizo

What's the list before the waiting list called? You know, the one where you only have half an idea as to what you're looking for and where to get it?

 I won't officially be on this list until Late December/Early January. (So technically I'm waiting...to get on the waiting list)


----------



## DJEtzel

Raizo said:


> What's the list before the waiting list called? You know, the one where you only have half an idea as to what you're looking for and where to get it?
> 
> I won't officially be on this list until Late December/Early January. (So technically I'm waiting...to get on the waiting list)


The "I wanna pupppy noooowww!" lit?


----------



## Raizo

> The "I wanna pupppy noooowww!" lit?


:thumbup:

That'll work!


----------



## Liesje

W.Oliver said:


> I really enjoy seeing the picks of Liesje's pup....I also like the list of supplies because I was able to run down it as a check list, although I did not run out shopping for a Pumpkin shirt! When my wife was looking at the photos and she saw that, I thought for a moment there.....I was going to be shopping for (insert high pitched girlie voice) "a yittle punkin shirt"....OMG I was gonna be sick listening to her squeal. I do not think it is cool taking a well bred, bad  working dog, and dressin him up in the Great Pumpkin suit regardless of his age!


That's it Wayne, PM me your address and the shirt is coming your way! Once you see the yittul pumpkin shirt ON your pumpkin you'll understand! Pan likes his shirt. He doesn't even try to rub it off like Nikon did.


----------



## DJEtzel

Raizo said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> That'll work!


Haha, I meant "list" of course. My dumb 's' key sticks.


----------



## Zisso

thinks I might be the sane one here...not looking for a puppy...just watching all of yours as they grow


----------



## DJEtzel

Zisso said:


> thinks I might be the sane one here...not looking for a puppy...just watching all of yours as they grow


Sane? You've got to be INsane to NOT want a puppy!


----------



## Jason L

Liesje said:


> That's it Wayne, PM me your address and the shirt is coming your way! Once you see the yittul pumpkin shirt ON your pumpkin you'll understand! Pan likes his shirt. He doesn't even try to rub it off like Nikon did.


In a few years I will see Pan at the National ... still wearing his lucky pumpkin shirt while running down the helper ...


----------



## W.Oliver

Jason L said:


> In a few years I will see Pan at the National ... still wearing his lucky pumpkin shirt while running down the helper ...


With respect to the nationals...refer to my comment on the well bred bad a** working dog.....by then it will be a bandana on him.

No need to threaten me Liesje, the damage has been done, my wife has been shopping online for puppy shirts! Freakin great!:wild:


----------



## elisabeth_00117

Wyane, 

Has she seen this outfit for Justakat... I mean, Jager?


----------



## Liesje

I actually have two pumpkin shirts, medium and large.

And Kenya has a shirt that says "I'm not as stupid as you look"

Pan was going to get "Tricks are for kids" but they only had it in pink


----------



## W.Oliver

....I am pretty sure I have made it clear on more than one ocassion that I own a GSD as a means to compensate for my insecurities, and lack of masculinity. This is not helping!


----------



## Raizo

That cat costume is an abomination.
....why would you dress your dog up as a _cat_ to begin with? xD Wrong. So very wrong.
You can dress your pup up as a dinosaur, I've even seen some in cow costumes, hamburger costumes, pumpkin costumes -- but PLEASE, no cats. xD If you want a cat that badly...

I don't know why but I have a weird dislike of dogs in cat costumes, and cats in dog costumes -- yet I'm totally fine with someone dressing their dog up as something like this:










I mean, I like cats. But that cat costume makes me cry inside.


----------



## LaRen616

Liesje said:


> I actually have two pumpkin shirts, medium and large.
> 
> And Kenya has a shirt that says "I'm not as stupid as you look"
> 
> Pan was going to get "Tricks are for kids" but they only had it in pink


I love the name Pan, LOVE. :wub:


----------



## elisabeth_00117

Raizo, it's an inside joke we have with Wyane.


----------



## holland

The skunk costume is great!


----------



## W.Oliver

Raizo said:


> That cat costume is an abomination.
> ....why would you dress your dog up as a _cat_ to begin with? xD Wrong. So very wrong.....


I am an animal lover period, so don't anyone take this the wrong way, but I am not a cat person!

As to the theme of this thread, I, like many others, have been waiting for a puppy, although it entertains me to be vocal about it Vinnie:wub:. One of the variables with a new puppy is obviously the name, which a name like Pan is really cool.....but sometimes the names aren't so great. Why you may ask, well let me share.......it is traditional for kennel names to be employed in the registered name of the puppy, and it is also a common practice of kennels to name the respective litters of pups in alphabetical order to assist with record keeping and so on. For instance, I had been in line for a male from the "I" litter of the kennel I am working with.

I have trained with folks who have GSDs named Armor, Castle, Wulf.....and when you consider those names in contrast to my earlier comment on masculinity....I need a dog named King Kong or something like that...right? 

There was a twisted, cruel person who suggested my long awaited puppy would be named "Itzakat" with respect to the "I" litter. Keep in mind, I had suggested, "Immanitas" which is latin for "frightful savagery", way better than "Itzakat" as I didn't even know what that was, so I plunged into the internet and started looking. After an hour plus of multiple search engines, all I could find was that Itzakat is a village in Bulgaria??? Why the  is my dream dog going to be named after a town in Bulgaria?

So as I sat there, I was spelling it over and over in my mind I T Z A K A T, and of course I was attempting to use some uptown pronunciation (Itz-aa-kot), and as I continued to spell it, suddenly it crystalized for me. Its a freakin cat....ha ha. Real funny beatin'-up on the emotionally handicapped!

So I was looking for all that to fade away when the "I" litter produced only females. The "J" litter added a few weeks more, but a fresh start from the perspective of politicing my breeder for names...which is more challenging now that she has a restraining order in place....anyway, as I was pondering names on another thread, another nurturing soul felt compelled to offer up a name suggestion, "Justakat", like a phoenix from the ashes of my hopes and dreams of an adequately macho name!!!!

Keep in mind, these are two folks local to me, that I respect and admire!!!! and this is how they roll.........


----------



## Ruthie

sagelfn said:


> But Pan was so adorable in it Wayne :tongue:
> 
> I've seen 3 pup costumes that made me wish I had a puppy
> Puppy shark costume
> Puppy alligator costume
> Puppy vampire cape that says "I bite" with fangs around it
> 
> I think all good choices for a future BA working dog


 
As a general rule, I am in the "dogs don't wear clothes" camp, but my one exception is halloween. I would so get a puppy a shark costume especially if he is a land shark like Bison was. The vamp cape would be a close second.


----------



## DJEtzel

Wayne, if you wait for the K litter you will be doomed. 

Kittaykat.


----------



## DJEtzel

Ruthie said:


> As a general rule, I am in the "dogs don't wear clothes" camp, but my one exception is halloween. I would so get a puppy a shark costume especially if he is a land shark like Bison was. The vamp cape would be a close second.


We got Frag a shark costume for this halloween. He loves it!


----------



## Ruthie

W.Oliver said:


> I have trained with folks who have GSDs named Armor, Castle, Wulf.....and when you consider those names in contrast to my earlier comment on masculinity....I need a dog named King Kong or something like that...right?


WHAT!?!?! You don't think that "Bison" is a masculine name? oke:


----------



## LaRen616

Ruthie said:


> WHAT!?!?! You don't think that "Bison" is a masculine name? oke:


What about Sinister? I thought it was pretty masculine?


----------



## Raizo

elisabeth_00117 said:


> Raizo, it's an inside joke we have with Wyane.


xD oh I know, I'm just poking fun at the cat costume.


----------



## dOg

You all realize puppy breath is a powerful intoxicant which causes amnesia, right?

Not on a list, hopefully for quite a long while yet...but do partake the above mentioned stimulant whenever possible, in the name of socialization, don't ya know.


----------



## SpookyShepherd

Can I be on the "I want a puppy noooowwwww" List? Hubby and I are planning for a Spring 2011 puppy and I've been breeder stalking for a month! I just got the ok to start emailing our preliminary questions though. yay!


----------



## DinoBlue

My turn 

Planned name: Breeder names the litter.

Future breeding: Late 2011 or 2012.
Gender: Male
Breeder: Wildhaus in Ann Arbor, MI
Lines: West German Working Line
Sire: TBD 
Dam: Della vom Wildhaus or Eris vom Wildhaus


----------



## W.Oliver

DJEtzel said:


> Wayne, if you wait for the K litter you will be doomed. Kittaykat.


You are so totally not helping in more that one way....if I have to wait to the "K" litter, I am gonna be sick. Although I love Della.



Ruthie said:


> WHAT!?!?! You don't think that "Bison" is a masculine name? oke:


Should have been on my list, sorry for the oversight! With a GSD named Bison, I know that you know, that I know you know what I am talking about!



LaRen616 said:


> What about Sinister? I thought it was pretty masculine?


 Awesome name, but your dog has not bit me yet.


----------



## Emoore

Ok, I changed my mind. Not Pandemonium van Meerhout, I want to name him Phantom. No, wait. . . Phoenix! No, Parker! How 'bout Pantera? Hmmmm. . .


----------



## DJEtzel

I told my boyfriend about your masculine "J" name dilemma, Wayne. 

He suggested Jar Jar or Jaba. /facepalm hahaha.


----------



## Jessiewessie99

Emoore said:


> Ok, I changed my mind. Not Pandemonium van Meerhout, I want to name him Phantom. No, wait. . . Phoenix! No, Parker! How 'bout Pantera? Hmmmm. . .


Phenom?o__O Panther?


----------



## Vinnie

DJEtzel said:


> I told my boyfriend about your masculine "J" name dilemma, Wayne.
> 
> He suggested Jar Jar or Jaba. /facepalm hahaha.


Jeez, and I was thinking of maybe *Juzwantzakat*. :wild:


----------



## DJEtzel

Haha, wasn't it supposed to be Justakat?


----------



## Castlemaid

Wayne, I'm SO glad you can laugh at yourself! Saves us the trouble . . . 

This is such a fun thread! I can feel the excitement and anticipation all around. 
And all these future Wildhaus puppy owners crawling out of the woodwork . . . my, my , my!!! It will be so fun to see Gryff's relatives growing up on the board!


----------



## FG167

This thread is a blast! I love it  I am trying to wait at least 3 more years, maybe as many as 5 before I get my next pup but I have 2-3 breeders ear-marked for that point in time. Oh but I am going to be getting another Dutch I think. It's really nice to get my puppy fill at Sch training though, otherwise I would MUCH more likely to fail haha


----------



## Jessiewessie99

FG167 said:


> This thread is a blast! I love it  I am trying to wait at least 3 more years, maybe as many as 5 before I get my next pup but I have 2-3 breeders ear-marked for that point in time. Oh but I am going to be getting another Dutch I think. It's really nice to get my puppy fill at Sch training though, otherwise I would MUCH more likely to fail haha


Your Dutchie is so beautiful!:wub:


----------



## FG167

Jessiewessie99 said:


> Your Dutchie is so beautiful!:wub:


Thanks!!!  I absolutely adore him!!


----------



## BluePaws

I met my puppy yesterday. Well, sort of. I met the guinea pig that will become my puppy in about 7 or 8 more weeks ... right now, it's just a grunting, squealing, wiggling, eyes-closed, ears-closed 1-week old precious little thing ... and I don't even know which one is mine yet. *grin* I'm waiting to pick one out based on temperament when they're a bit older ... but I got to see the litter, at least. So exciting!!


----------



## Whiteshepherds

BluePaws said:


> I met my puppy yesterday. Well, sort of. I met the guinea pig that will become my puppy in about 7 or 8 more weeks ...


They do sort of look like guinea pigs when they're born! 
Any names picked out yet?


----------



## BluePaws

Whiteshepherds said:


> They do sort of look like guinea pigs when they're born!
> Any names picked out yet?


At this point, either Logan or Forrest if it's a boy ... or Autumn, Ember, or Killian if it's a girl. Or the pup might give me a completely different suggestion when he/she comes home. *grin* 

The majority of the litter are sables, so will most likely be a sable pup. Love the sables, but trying to keep color bias out of my final choice ... I love them ALL!


----------



## Vinnie

DJEtzel said:


> Haha, wasn't it supposed to be Justakat?


No, I think it was supposed to be Itzakat.


----------



## DJEtzel

Vinnie said:


> No, I think it was supposed to be Itzakat.


Haha, I thought once speculation hit that he might have to wait for the J litter that it was changed to Justakat. Maybe I'm wrong..


----------



## bocron

Well, I did it. Just told the breeder to put me on the list. Pups are due early December so will hopefully have my new girl in early February. We have worked with this breeder before, suggested her to a few club members for pups and have had dogs in the past that were very similar lines to what she likes as well. I feel pretty good about what I'm going to get, I'm getting pick bitch, just hoping there a few to pick from. She will make the pick of course, but we will drive up to give our input.
Now I really have to work on those "U" names, NOT my favorite letter choice . I'm considering the name a challenge, come up with one I like and can pronounce LOL.

Hillview Kennels - German Shepherd Puppies - "U" Litter Von Hugelblick


----------



## Jessiewessie99

bocron said:


> Well, I did it. Just told the breeder to put me on the list. Pups are due early December so will hopefully have my new girl in early February. We have worked with this breeder before, suggested her to a few club members for pups and have had dogs in the past that were very similar lines to what she likes as well. I feel pretty good about what I'm going to get, I'm getting pick bitch, just hoping there a few to pick from. She will make the pick of course, but we will drive up to give our input.
> Now I really have to work on those "U" names, NOT my favorite letter choice . I'm considering the name a challenge, come up with one I like and can pronounce LOL.
> 
> Hillview Kennels - German Shepherd Puppies - "U" Litter Von Hugelblick


They have gorgeous dogs.

Ursula? I like that name for a Dark sable, or Black female.


----------



## Marissa

Planned name: Kleinen Hain's Grayson von Hena-CPlan to breed dam in DecemberHave already bought:1 plush dog bed (puppy size)puppy sized kongsMany stuffed toyssoon to have red dingo dog tags with name LOLSuper excited, but you probably cant tell


----------



## Rei

Can I play? It'll be a LONG wait, though...
*
Planned name:* Still thinking... have a few in mind, though.
*Future breeding:* 2012 (or later, depending on when the right breeding happens)
*Gender:* Female (wish it could be a male dog, though)
*Breeder:* Secret for now 
*Lines:* Czech, West German working, DDR, or a combination of the working lines
*Sire:* to be determined
*Dam: *to be determined

I want a puppy NOW!!


----------



## elisabeth_00117

Rei said:


> Can I play? It'll be a LONG wait, though...
> 
> *Planned name:* Still thinking... have a few in mind, though.
> *Future breeding:* 2012 (or later, depending on when the right breeding happens)
> *Gender:* Female (wish it could be a male dog, though)
> *Breeder:* Secret for now
> *Lines:* Czech, West German working, DDR, or a combination of the working lines
> *Sire:* to be determined
> *Dam: *to be determined
> 
> I want a puppy NOW!!


This looks like my list.... lol... except it may be 2011... maybe.


----------



## Rei

elisabeth_00117 said:


> This looks like my list.... lol... except it may be 2011... maybe.


A puppy next year for Elisabeth?? I'm excited! Another person to live through vicariously. You do such a great job with Stark and you really know what you want - I am thrilled for you. 

Plus, Trent and Stark are fairly close in age (or at least, in maturity level), so it would be fun to have another pair of pups close in age. 

Do you have a breeder picked out? I know there were a few on your list. For me, it's narrowed down to about 3 breeders, but I know who I will most likely be going with. Now all that's left to do is wait!! 

I would have a puppy now if I could. Unfortunately, next year is just absolutely impossible. 2012 is ideal, so as hard as it's going to be, I'll have to wait a bit longer. I think I am more excited for dog #2 than I was for Trent! But no pup is going to replace my baby boy :wub: I'll just have one more pup to love!


----------



## FG167

I'm going to play, although I'm not going to be getting a GSD, WILL be a shepherd though.

*Planned name:* Playing with Draco...
*Future breeding:* 2013 - ish, depends on how my lab is doing at that age
*Gender:* Would rather a male, would be ok with a female though.
*Breeder:* Vrijheid Dutch Shepherds - 
*Sire:* to be determined
*Dam: *to be determined


----------



## BlackGSD

Falon,
Have you posted pictures of your current Dutchie? (I have been MIA from this board for quite a while, so if you have, I missed it.)

A good friend of mine just got a little female Dutchie just over a week ago.


----------



## DJEtzel

Rei said:


> *I want a puppy NOW!!*


I'm sure you won't have an issue sneaking a GSD pup into a dorm room.


----------



## herrickd

Name: Dixie
Going to be shipped: mid to late November 2010!!!
Gender: Female
Breeder: Jinopo (Czech Republic)
Sire: VÝBORNÝ Zen z Jirkova dvora - German shepherd dog
Dam: Manka z Jirkova dvora - German shepherd dog


P.S. Her pic is my avatar.


----------



## elisabeth_00117

Rei said:


> A puppy next year for Elisabeth?? I'm excited! Another person to live through vicariously. You do such a great job with Stark and you really know what you want - I am thrilled for you.
> 
> Plus, Trent and Stark are fairly close in age (or at least, in maturity level), so it would be fun to have another pair of pups close in age.
> 
> Do you have a breeder picked out? I know there were a few on your list. For me, it's narrowed down to about 3 breeders, but I know who I will most likely be going with. Now all that's left to do is wait!!
> 
> I would have a puppy now if I could. Unfortunately, next year is just absolutely impossible. 2012 is ideal, so as hard as it's going to be, I'll have to wait a bit longer. I think I am more excited for dog #2 than I was for Trent! But no pup is going to replace my baby boy :wub: I'll just have one more pup to love!


Are we related? Hahaha... 

I have three breeders at the moment whom I am watching, there are a few dogs who I would love puppies from so I am keeping my eyes and hears open to see what is being bred next year. If I have to wait until 2012 for a particular breeding then I will wait, no rush what-so-ever, heck, I'd wait another year after that. 

I am still working with Stark on a few things and waiting for him to mature so I am in no rush, having two dogs close in age is okay ***IF*** you have the time, knowledge and patience to handle it (oh yeah, and the $$$... haha).

Stark will be 2 in April and if I do decide to go with a pup from a breeding that is suppose to be happening next year it won't be coming home until later in the year so Stark will be closer to 3 years by then.

If your up for it, would you like to exchange "lists" via PM? I'm curious to see who you are looking into?


----------



## Liesje

BlackGSD said:


> Falon,
> Have you posted pictures of your current Dutchie? (I have been MIA from this board for quite a while, so if you have, I missed it.)


I am Madix' personal photographer, lol


----------



## onyx'girl

herrickd you are going to be in for a fun ride with your pup! What are your plans for her?


----------



## Jessiewessie99

Dutchies!! =D I saw one on my way to my college today. He was staring down a cat.lol


----------



## BlackGSD

Thanks Lies!
He sure is handsome Falon. What is his pedigree?


----------



## Rei

Danielle, you know if that were true, I would definitely try!!!



elisabeth_00117 said:


> Are we related? Hahaha...
> 
> I have three breeders at the moment whom I am watching, there are a few dogs who I would love puppies from so I am keeping my eyes and hears open to see what is being bred next year. If I have to wait until 2012 for a particular breeding then I will wait, no rush what-so-ever, heck, I'd wait another year after that.
> 
> I am still working with Stark on a few things and waiting for him to mature so I am in no rush, having two dogs close in age is okay ***IF*** you have the time, knowledge and patience to handle it (oh yeah, and the $$$... haha).
> 
> Stark will be 2 in April and if I do decide to go with a pup from a breeding that is suppose to be happening next year it won't be coming home until later in the year so Stark will be closer to 3 years by then.
> 
> If your up for it, would you like to exchange "lists" via PM? I'm curious to see who you are looking into?


I'll PM you! Would love to hear as well.


----------



## BlackGSD

OK you two that is SO "not right"! I wanna know TOO!!!!


----------



## FG167

Liesje said:


> I am Madix' personal photographer, lol


 
LOL, he sounds like a famous dog with his own personal photographer 

We are BOTH uber appreciative, I love seeing what he/I do so I can correct it if it's horrible lol




BlackGSD said:


> Thanks Lies!
> He sure is handsome Falon. What is his pedigree?


Here are Lies' pics: *Madix* Grayline's The Good Son - a set on Flickr

My own: Madix - a set on Flickr

His pedigree (this is his sister, Salix): Northwoods K9

And thank you - I ADORE this dog, he always does or tries to do what I ask - and enjoys the attempts. He makes me laugh every day (he's kind of a goober)


----------



## W.Oliver

*SEVEN DAYS!:silly:*


----------



## DJEtzel

W.Oliver said:


> *SEVEN DAYS!:silly:*


... until you find out you have to wait for the K litter.


----------



## Glacier

*Planned name:* undecided
*Future breeding:* late 2011, early 2012
*Gender:* Male
*Breeder:* still debating 
*Lines:* Czech, DDR, or a combination of working lines
*Sire:* n/a
*Dam:*n/a


----------



## Emoore

:wild:Gaaah! I am LOSING my MIND! Should have X-rays in a week so we'll know how many little monsters are in there, then they'll be born in about 2 weeks. Gaaaaaaaahhhhh!!:hammer::hammer::hammer::hammer:


----------



## GSD Fan

5 more months til Connie's in heat in 2011. I talked to the breeder and found out that Connie comes from German or European Working Lines or I think that's what she said. She also said the stud she will breed her to will come from European or German Working Lines.

I can't wait to find out who the sire is going to be! Time is flying by.


----------



## BluePaws

BluePaws said:


> I met my puppy yesterday. Well, sort of. I met the guinea pig that will become my puppy in about 7 or 8 more weeks ... right now, it's just a grunting, squealing, wiggling, eyes-closed, ears-closed 1-week old precious little thing ... and I don't even know which one is mine yet. *grin* I'm waiting to pick one out based on temperament when they're a bit older ... but I got to see the litter, at least. So exciting!!


Pups are now 2.5 weeks old. Eyes opened, hoping to take new pics in the next few days. Most likely either a sable boy or a black/tan girl. Want both. Want ALL. :wub:


----------



## Marissa

DJEtzel said:


> ... until you find out you have to wait for the K litter.


 
Thats harsh :rofl:

I think my next dog (in like 20 years LOL) will be a Dutchie!!!! I have big plans for my next GSD pup...hoping he will be here beginning of next year!!


----------



## onyx'girl

Marissa, I was going to post the same reply to that, but didn't...I know Wayne will have his J boy, he has waited looong enough and the wait will have been worth every minute! Clock is counting down to almost 4 days Wayne!!!!! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## W.Oliver

DJEtzel said:


> ... until you find out you have to wait for the K litter.


Sooooooo funny! I gotta believe the odds are with me, given there are seven buns in the oven!!


----------



## BlackGSD

W.Oliver said:


> Sooooooo funny! I gotta believe the odds are with me, given there are seven buns in the oven!!


Don't say things like that!!! You don't want to jinx it!

I know someone that had several reservations for males. They got 8 FEMALES! (And ZERO males.)


----------



## DJEtzel

W.Oliver said:


> Sooooooo funny! I gotta believe the odds are with me, given there are seven buns in the oven!!


Haha, I'm just messing with you. 

If you do have to wait for another litter, you're a very, verrrry unlucky man. I can't imagine that happening. They've tortured you for too long.


----------



## sagelfn

I can't wait for you to get "Jager" Wayne! Looking forward to seeing that little guy in a pumpkin shirt


----------



## Marissa

BlackGSD said:


> Don't say things like that!!! You don't want to jinx it!
> 
> I know someone that had several reservations for males. They got 8 FEMALES! (And ZERO males.)


Oh my gosh thats terrible!! Thats just some horrible luck right there


----------



## W.Oliver

I kinda feel bad for the puppy, I have so many aspirations for us and training...Luckily he won't be aware of the pressure!! I would rather have a Justakat with solid nerve than a Jager that is of weak nerve. (Would be nice to have my cake and eat it too!)


----------



## Rei

W.Oliver said:


> I would rather have a Justakat with solid nerve than a Jager that is of weak nerve.


You won't have difficulties there - you're getting a Wildhaus dog! 

This thread is so bad for me. If there were puppy pictures, too, I'd really be a goner.


----------



## Knight

I am waiting too. We hear next week if the female is pregnant. We have beem waiting for a long time and the new year can't come fast enough!


----------



## Emoore

*sigh* My breeder was at the SchutzHund nationals in Reno over the weekend; she said she'd X-ray Querlie when she got back to see how many babies are in there. I know she's been out of town and it's a long drive with dogs and she's tired and needs to do laundry but I wanna know NOW!!!


----------



## onyx'girl

Well, Waynes wait is almost over(the whelping begins) its almost the 10th!!!!


----------



## BluePaws

Man, these weeks drag by when you're waiting for a puppy ... and I know they'll start flying by as soon as it gets here!!


----------



## DJEtzel

Well Wayne, what were the chances? 

ONE boy. Let's hope luck is on your side.


----------



## BlackGSD

DJEtzel said:


> Well Wayne, what were the chances?
> 
> ONE boy. Let's hope luck is on your side.


That's what I said. Hopefully he doesn't have to wait for "Kittykat"!


----------



## onyx'girl

Wayne is in jail, Chris had to enforce her restraining order. I think we should all raise bail money for him and if she drops the charges he can spend the $ on clothes to dress up Jaeger.


----------



## BlackGSD

LOL Jane!

He's probably afraid to say anything so as not to jinx it. If he gets too excited, the puppy will likely turn out to be a long coat that is NOT a SchH prospect! (But hopefully that is NOT the case.)


----------



## Liesje

onyx'girl said:


> Wayne is in jail, Chris had to enforce her restraining order. I think we should all raise bail money for him and if she drops the charges he can spend the $ on clothes to dress up Jaeger.


I could sell the Pumpkin shirt, it's worth about $5....


----------



## W.Oliver

BlackGSD said:


> LOL Jane!
> 
> He's probably afraid to say anything so as not to jinx it. If he gets too excited, the puppy will likely turn out to be a long coat that is NOT a SchH prospect! (But hopefully that is NOT the case.)


Could you encapsulate my fear any better?? A litter with two or three males, and I would have been very bullish on bringing home a pup....now, my excitement is tempered. Waiting for the next several weeks to see if he is a stock coat, and of solid nerve....then it will be unrestrained celebration.


----------



## W.Oliver

onyx'girl said:


> Wayne is in jail, Chris had to enforce her restraining order. I think we should all raise bail money for him and if she drops the charges he can spend the $ on clothes to dress up Jaeger.


 
I have been working on a real estate deal......


----------



## cassadee7

Oh Wayne, that really is too bad. I know you must be disappointed. But maybe little Jaeger will turn out to be JUST the right dog for you! If not, take Jinx. As I mentioned earlier, that was my neighbor's cat's name.


----------



## onyx'girl

I really don't think Wayne has to worry about Jaeger. He'll be a gorgeous stock coat blanket and will have drive & temperament that his mommy and daddy will be proud of!


----------



## W.Oliver

Well, I am updating my signature block, but keeping fingers crossed....my only real worry at this point is the stock coat....the genetics are there for nerve.


----------



## Ruthie

W.Oliver said:


> I have been working on a real estate deal......


Sure you have...

Well at least the one boy thing figured things out for us. Updated my sig. line too.


----------



## Castlemaid

Best of luck Wayne!!! I'm really rootin' for you!


----------



## elisabeth_00117

Hope all works out for you Wyane!

Keeping my fingers crossed for you too!


----------



## Emoore

Oh no! The litter I was planning to get a puppy from turned out to be nonexistent. She's not pregnant after all.


----------



## bocron

Emoore, sorry to hear that. My breeder texted me earlier to say they did an ultrasound and the vet counted 7 or 8 pups. So crossing my fingers there's a girl in there for me!


----------



## W.Oliver

Emoore said:


> Oh no! The litter I was planning to get a puppy from turned out to be nonexistent. She's not pregnant after all.


That is a heartbreak........the emotional rollercoaster aspect of the puppy experience wears me out.


----------



## W.Oliver

Ruthie said:


> Well at least the one boy thing figured things out for us. Updated my sig. line too.


What about O'Grizzly??? ....named after the famous Irish bears that went extinct from the potato famine.


----------



## Liesje

Emoore said:


> Oh no! The litter I was planning to get a puppy from turned out to be nonexistent. She's not pregnant after all.


This seems to be happening so much lately. Same thing happened to me!


----------



## bocron

Emoore, just looking at the website of your breeder. Are you going to get a pup from the litter out of Britt now? Just my 2 cents, but Britt goes back to our old dog, Marek, who was one of our favorites of all time. Britt even looks like her. Can't go wrong with that pedigree .
Here's a post I wrote about Marek last week.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/general-puppy-stuff/145743-may-have-found-my-u-puppy-name.html


----------



## GSDElsa

Liesje said:


> This seems to be happening so much lately. Same thing happened to me!


Ah! You girls don't jinx me!!!!:crazy:


----------



## Emoore

She's going to be updating the website this weekend. They have two litters coming before Britt's. I met Britt, she is a fabulous dog. 



bocron said:


> Emoore, just looking at the website of your breeder. Are you going to get a pup from the litter out of Britt now? Just my 2 cents, but Britt goes back to our old dog, Marek, who was one of our favorites of all time. Britt even looks like her. Can't go wrong with that pedigree .
> Here's a post I wrote about Marek last week.
> 
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/general-puppy-stuff/145743-may-have-found-my-u-puppy-name.html


----------



## Ruthie

W.Oliver said:


> What about O'Grizzly??? ....named after the famous Irish bears that went extinct from the potato famine.


:spittingcoffee:

Well...I am 1/4 Irish and I like potatoes. I guess it would be appropriate for me to commemorate these fine creatures when naming my new puppy.


----------



## wolfstraum

*J names*



DJEtzel said:


> I told my boyfriend about your masculine "J" name dilemma, Wayne.
> 
> He suggested Jar Jar or Jaba. /facepalm hahaha.


 
I have been collecting J names for a bit now too - My J litter will be V Chuck v Dorneberger Bach, Schh3, KKL1 2008 National Champion, 2x WUSV high USA dog x SG Hexe v Wolfstraum BH (Sch1 TBD Dec - in heat Jan **I HOPE**) and like Jagr (Czech hockey player) Jargon, Jaskom & Jaguar - but I cannot find alot of female J name that I like either!

I am waiting for a pup from my Csabre (will probably be bred to an Ufo son)


Lee


----------



## cassadee7

wolfstraum said:


> like Jagr (Czech hockey player) Jargon, Jaskom & Jaguar - but I cannot find alot of female J name that I like either!
> 
> Lee


I really like Justice. It's on my list of good names


----------



## Emoore

Julaine, Jezabel, Jenna, Jeanne. . .


----------



## BluePaws

Jewel, Jem, Jenna, Jordan (can be male or female)


----------



## BluePaws

BluePaws said:


> Jewel, Jem, Jenna, Jordan (can be male or female)


Whoops ... Jenna was suggested aready.


----------



## bocron

I love J names. The dog in my avatar is Java (Javeline du Chateau Rocher), we've had a Jabo, Jingo(Santana song I love) Jabberwocky(Alice in Wonderland reference) Jindo, Jenta, Jet. 
Of course, you can take any J name and pronounce the J like a y (as in Jaeger) which gives you a whole other realm to work in.
Dog names - Starting with J - German shepherd dog


----------



## holland

Jules, Jake, Jack, Joker Jinx, Justine, Judge, Jax, Jazz, Joss, Jo -Jackie Or just put a J in front of any name you like


----------



## BlackGSD

Jethro (LOL), Jazz, Jasmine, Jinx, Jara. (Pronounced with the "Y" sound.)


----------



## kelso

I love J names as well!

A few I have for a female pup (we will not have one for years...hehe)

Jekyll (could be male as well)
Jenga
Jinx
Jade
Joey (love this for a female!)


----------



## Smithie86

Chris Wild said:


> Not often we're the ones playing the waiting game, so I'll weigh in!
> 
> Names: Jasmine Aritar Bastet and Jewel Aritar Bastet (won't know until they are here which will be ours and which will go to a club member)
> Going to have shipped: early November
> Gender: Females
> Breeder: Aritar Bastet in Czech Republic
> Lines: 1/2 West German Working, 1/2 Czech
> Sire: V Sid vom Haus Pixner - German shepherd dog
> Dam: SG Zendy Aritar Bastet - German shepherd dog


I just saw the breeding!!! Adi is a Sid daughter and is incredible! We love the working and temperament. Solid as a rock.


----------



## Emoore

Wanted to update this thread with the latest on ________ Van Meerhout. 

My deposit will be transferred to one of these litters:

Belos vom Patscherkofel - working-dog.eu

Kimi von den Wannaer Höhen - working-dog.eu

or

SG Balco vom Konigswolf - German shepherd dog

G Beasly vom Belker-Bad - German shepherd dog

Both litters will be born in December, so I stand a pretty good chance of getting a puppy in February!


----------



## BluePaws

Emoore said:


> Wanted to update this thread with the latest on ________ Van Meerhout.
> 
> My deposit will be transferred to one of these litters:
> 
> Belos vom Patscherkofel - working-dog.eu
> 
> Kimi von den Wannaer Höhen - working-dog.eu
> 
> or
> 
> SG Balco vom Konigswolf - German shepherd dog
> 
> G Beasly vom Belker-Bad - German shepherd dog
> 
> Both litters will be born in December, so I stand a pretty good chance of getting a puppy in February!



Yay!! Glad you've got two options! Were you putting money down on a male or female, or waiting on temperament? Feb will be here before you know it, the holidays will FLY by ...


----------



## Emoore

BluePaws said:


> Yay!! Glad you've got two options! Were you putting money down on a male or female, or waiting on temperament? Feb will be here before you know it, the holidays will FLY by ...


I was pretty specific with the breeder. We want a male, we want a dog with nerve and temperament suitable for companion for a very active family and local-level sport, and we want a sable. We're willing to wait for all 3 but I have a feeling that there will be one like that somewhere in those 2 litters.


----------



## Jessiewessie99

I want a puppy!!


----------



## GMK

Add us to the list. Waiting for our little one from Landshaft Kennels


----------



## Emoore

GMK said:


> Add us to the list. Waiting for our little one from Landshaft Kennels


Welcome to the list! Are you getting a boy or girl? Do you know who the parents are?


----------



## GMK

Emoore said:


> Welcome to the list! Are you getting a boy or girl? Do you know who the parents are?


We are pretty open between a boy or a girl. We will be getting one out of one of these two litters.

Polly vom Junkersrain and Hero vom Stationsweg

or

Cassy vom Haus Neipp and Frederik vom Landschaft


Pedigrees are on their website Landschaft Kennels German Shepherds

We're super excited. Marcy the breeder is an incredibly nice lady to work with.


----------



## BluePaws

Congrats, GMK! Keep us informed as things progress!! And, of course, post lots of pics as you get them.


----------



## Emoore

*Sigh* 

I dreamed about Cashdog again last night. I miss him so much it hurts to breathe. Most of the time thinking about and planning for the puppy helps keep me from dwelling on missing him so much, but without a doubt I'd trade all the puppies ever whelped if I could have my Cashdog back. I sometimes wonder if I'm doing the pup a disservice by bringing him into a situation like this, even though I know I'll love and bond with him. The little guy just has big pawprints to fill.


----------



## Jessiewessie99

Emoore said:


> *Sigh*
> 
> I dreamed about Cashdog again last night. I miss him so much it hurts to breathe. Most of the time thinking about and planning for the puppy helps keep me from dwelling on missing him so much, but without a doubt I'd trade all the puppies ever whelped if I could have my Cashdog back. I sometimes wonder if I'm doing the pup a disservice by bringing him into a situation like this, even though I know I'll love and bond with him. The little guy just has big pawprints to fill.


It would be weird and cool if your new puppy was alot like your Cashdog.


----------



## Zoeys mom

That footprint will be filled differently kinda like a new shoe hopefully. You know at first that new shoe looks so pretty, but when you put it on doesn't feel as comfy as your old sneakers. You miss those old shoes and the way they perfectly fit every crevasse of your foot, but in time you mold and shape that shoe until it isn't new anymore...it's just yours. I don't think you are doing this future a pup a disservice at all. The two of you will be one soon enough bonding and shaping a new love


----------



## VegasResident

Emoore said:


> *Sigh*
> 
> I dreamed about Cashdog again last night. I miss him so much it hurts to breathe. Most of the time thinking about and planning for the puppy helps keep me from dwelling on missing him so much, but without a doubt I'd trade all the puppies ever whelped if I could have my Cashdog back. I sometimes wonder if I'm doing the pup a disservice by bringing him into a situation like this, even though I know I'll love and bond with him. The little guy just has big pawprints to fill.


I can feel for you. My soul GSD Binky passed away 11/16/2009. I would have given the world to have her back and still would. I remember sobbing at home that afternoon saying I wanted her back. she was in my dreams and never left my thoughts. I shed alot of tears driving home and it was the worst Christmas so we went out of town since we could not face putting up a tree last year.

But you are not doing a disservice. 

After thinking we would wait a long time, we picked up our new little boy in August this year (Romeo). He is night and day from my girl. We even picked his litter so he would have a dark face and amber colors, again different from my girl. Their personalities are nothing alike. 

Though I could have strangled him alot those first few weeks (landshark), last night I lay of the floor with him asleep across me (he is 5 months old now) cuddled up against me and I realized how much I really really loved him. His heart is gold, he is joy and lives only to love.
_*
As I stared down at him and stroked his face, I realized he did not need to fill my girls pawprints....he made his own.*_


----------



## Emoore

Man, my poor breeder can't win for losing. After doing an ultrasound, they found that Beasly, the mom of the proposed "Q" litter, isn't pregnant after all. Sound familiar? The same thing happened with Querlie. The good news is that Kimi, the mom of the "P" litter is confirmed pregnant with at least 6 puppies and is due December 3rd. The new "Q" litter will be Sita/Balco, who haven't been bred yet, so I really hope Kimi has a puppy in there for me!

You can see what the heck I'm talking about here:
Upcoming Van Meerhout German Shepherd Litters


----------



## bocron

Go Kimi! 6 pups, there's bound to be one for you!


----------



## GSDElsa

Well, mine is almost official! Contract read and okayed, deposit going out tomorrow....

Planned Name: P-name little boy (Pasko or Prvi are the front runners)
Going to pick up/ have shipped: End Feb of 2011
Gender: Male
Breeder: It's a secret 'cause I'm not gonna jinx it!
Status: Confirmed preggo with x-rays for estimated puppy number happening this week.

Dun dun dun..........stay tuned!


----------



## robinhuerta

Does it count if I'm on a "waiting/anticipation" list for my own litter???
We've planned this litter since last year...and finally the wait is almost over.
Can I be included????????? I hate to be left out.


----------



## Jessiewessie99

robinhuerta said:


> Does it count if I'm on a "waiting/anticipation" list for my own litter???
> We've planned this litter since last year...and finally the wait is almost over.
> Can I be included????????? I hate to be left out.


Your waiting it counts!!


----------



## BluePaws

GSDElsa said:


> Well, mine is almost official! Contract read and okayed, deposit going out tomorrow....
> 
> Planned Name: P-name little boy (Pasko or Prvi are the front runners)
> Going to pick up/ have shipped: End Feb of 2011
> Gender: Male
> Breeder: It's a secret 'cause I'm not gonna jinx it!
> Status: Confirmed preggo with x-rays for estimated puppy number happening this week.
> 
> Dun dun dun..........stay tuned!


Prvi?? 

Fingers crossed for ya!!


----------



## BluePaws

robinhuerta said:


> Does it count if I'm on a "waiting/anticipation" list for my own litter???
> We've planned this litter since last year...and finally the wait is almost over.
> Can I be included????????? I hate to be left out.


Of course it counts!!! It's PUPPIES!!!


----------



## GSDElsa

BluePaws said:


> Prvi??


Ha  My husband is from the former Yugoslavia and that means "first" in Serbo-Croatian/Bosnian. I "play with guns" for a living so it is also a throwback to PPU, or Prvi Partizan Uzice, the machining/ammo manufacturer in Serbia. 

Paško (pronounced Pashko) spelled that way is a Yugoslavian first name...it's also a last name for the nationality of the breeder spelled a different way...so that's why that name is also in the running.

Confusing!


----------



## BlackGSD

I like Pasko. But beings that this is America, I feel sorry for the poor little guy if he ends up named Prvi. Everyone will think he is a pervert! lol


----------



## Smithie86

I like both names. 

O was easy, except the female is getting nicknamed "Ouch".....


----------



## BlackGSD

Sue,

:rofl: I think that name is very fitting for her!


----------



## Smithie86

She is going into a excellent home 1st and excellent working home 2nd. And will be in the area...


----------



## GSDElsa

Smithie86 said:


> I like both names.
> 
> O was easy.....


O is easy! P stinks I've discovered for coming up with good names! 

As far as Prvi...well, he's a boy so he might want to hump everything...in which case "pervert" might be fitting! :rofl: But pronounced correctly Prvi sounds a bit more like "Preevee" than "Perv". Haha.


----------



## BlackGSD

Sue,

That's great. 

Justine,

Doesn't sound so bad the way it is SUPPOSE to be pronounced. But it LOOKS like it should be pronounced "Pervie"! LOL
And you're right, that MIGHT be fitting!


----------



## GSDBESTK9

GSDElsa said:


> Well, mine is almost official! Contract read and okayed, deposit going out tomorrow....
> 
> Planned Name: P-name little boy (Pasko or Prvi are the front runners)
> Going to pick up/ have shipped: End Feb of 2011
> Gender: Male
> Breeder: It's a secret 'cause I'm not gonna jinx it!
> Status: Confirmed preggo with x-rays for estimated puppy number happening this week.
> 
> Dun dun dun..........stay tuned!


 
Congrats!!! You can't go wrong with this breeder.


----------



## GSD Fan

Um, this is kinda embarassing, but the person who made this thread, me, will most likely not be getting a GSD for a while. Maybe a few years from now, maybe not til I'm out of vet school (that is if I can get into vet school). So scratch me off the list.


----------



## GSDElsa

GSDBESTK9 said:


> Congrats!!! You can't go wrong with this breeder.


Thanks!  Super excited!! And a little nervous...a 4-5 month old foster is the youngest we've ever gone before. But mmmmmmmmmm....puppy breath!


----------



## AutoRotate

Good evening,

New to the forum and waiting as well. Jessy and Rob at Van MeerHout are our chosen breeders with a deposit in hand. These are the prospects:

Upcoming Van Meerhout German Shepherd Litters

Belos vom Patscherkofel - working-dog.eu

Kimi von den Wannaer Höhen - working-dog.eu

or

SG Balco vom Konigswolf - German shepherd dog

G Beasly vom Belker-Bad - German shepherd dog


----------



## Smithie86

Excellent choice...


----------



## AutoRotate

Thanks! We feel very blessed to have found Jessy. She and Rob and have wonderful to deal with during the process.


----------



## BlackGSD

AutoRotate said:


> Good evening,
> 
> New to the forum and waiting as well. Jessy and Rob at Van MeerHout are our chosen breeders with a deposit in hand. These are the prospects:
> 
> Upcoming Van Meerhout German Shepherd Litters
> 
> Belos vom Patscherkofel - working-dog.eu
> 
> Kimi von den Wannaer Höhen - working-dog.eu
> 
> or
> 
> SG Balco vom Konigswolf - German shepherd dog
> 
> G Beasly vom Belker-Bad - German shepherd dog


I thought Beasley didn't take?

In case you missed it, there is another board member that is waiting for the Kimi litter too.


----------



## Emoore

BlackGSD said:


> I thought Beasley didn't take?
> 
> In case you missed it, there is another board member that is waiting for the Kimi litter too.


Beasley didn't take, you are correct.

I'm the other board member waiting on Kimi's litter. Only 2 more days! (knock on wood)


----------



## Castlemaid

GSDElsa said:


> But pronounced correctly Prvi sounds a bit more like "Preevee" than "Perv". Haha.


Hate to point it out, but that is not much better,  , when I see Prvi and/or Preevee, I think of privy: or another name for an outhouse! 

If you go with Prvi, you'll have a lot of 'splaining to do to people in general.


----------



## Castlemaid

Hi AutoRotate, welcome to the forum! 

Nice Astar in your avatar! Is that a FLIR?


----------



## AutoRotate

BlackGSD said:


> I thought Beasley didn't take?
> 
> In case you missed it, there is another board member that is waiting for the Kimi litter too.


You are correct. I mis-posted the information. Our puppy will come from Kimi or Sita. Sita is the next planned litter, to be bread with Balco (Rob's Dog).





Castlemaid said:


> Hi AutoRotate, welcome to the forum!
> 
> Nice Astar in your avatar! Is that a FLIR?


Thanks for the compliment, and yes, the white "ball" contains a thermal imager (FLIR), daylight camera, and non visible laser illuminator.


----------



## Emoore

Auto-Rotate, this is exciting that we might be getting a puppy from the same litter! I've been driving Jessy nuts the last few months. My husband says she'll probably give me a pup from Kimi's litter just to shut me up!

Are you getting a male or female? Will you be getting with DFW Working Dogs club?


----------



## GSDElsa

Castlemaid said:


> Hate to point it out, but that is not much better,  , when I see Prvi and/or Preevee, I think of privy: or another name for an outhouse!
> 
> If you go with Prvi, you'll have a lot of 'splaining to do to people in general.


You all have dirty minds!! Sickos! :rofl:


----------



## BluePaws

Castlemaid said:


> Hate to point it out, but that is not much better,  , when I see Prvi and/or Preevee, I think of privy:  or another name for an outhouse!



Haha ... that's what I thought of too, thought maybe there were some other letters missing ...


----------



## BluePaws

AutoRotate said:


> Thanks! We feel very blessed to have found Jessy. She and Rob and have wonderful to deal with during the process.


Some beautiful dogs they have!! 

Only one more day(-ish) for all of ya waiting on the Van Meerhout litter ... how exciting!


----------



## BlackGSD

GSDElsa said:


> You all have dirty minds!! Sickos! :rofl:


:rofl:


----------



## AutoRotate

Emoore said:


> Auto-Rotate, this is exciting that we might be getting a puppy from the same litter! I've been driving Jessy nuts the last few months. My husband says she'll probably give me a pup from Kimi's litter just to shut me up!
> 
> Are you getting a male or female? Will you be getting with DFW Working Dogs club?


That is pretty cool! We are very excited as well, but we have been waiting and planning this for about 2 years so the wait has somewhat become the norm. We are not specifying sex and keeping an open mind. I have a few things that are important to me that Jessy is looking for. I hope to find the best fit, regardless of sex and general look. My only preference was a Sable color.

I'm not familiar with the DFW Working Dog clubs, although while visiting with Mellodee in Princeton, I did learn that she is very active. I fly with the Texas DPS Aircraft Section and have worked with Garland PD K-9 as an agitator for several years. We work closely with the K-9 units around the metroplex since we are usually overhead during most of the calls they are working on the ground. I intend to work with them for the most part, but I may visit some clubs to see what it is all about. The Schutzhund work, for the most part, can be VERY different from what I have worked around.

Take care and good luck with your puppy!



BluePaws said:


> Some beautiful dogs they have!!
> 
> Only one more day(-ish) for all of ya waiting on the Van Meerhout litter ... how exciting!


Absolutely. We shall see!


----------



## Emoore

I'm so gonna be checking my messages every ten minutes today.


----------



## BluePaws

And you'd better post on here as soon as you hear anything! I keep checking in to see if anyone has posted anything yet!


----------



## bocron

Nothing from any waitlisters yet??
I have 5 days to go.... tick tock


----------



## W.Oliver

Picking-up my black puppy on 12/12/10...week from Sunday...tick-tock. Just don't know which one??? Isis or India??


----------



## bocron

Love the name India, Indy is a great call name. Enjoy the holiday season with your new girl!


----------



## BluePaws

Gettin' my pup tomorrow. 

Anyone else have any updates?


----------



## Emoore

Nothing from Meerhout yet. Figure that means Mama is taking her time


----------



## BlackGSD

W.Oliver said:


> Picking-up my black puppy on 12/12/10...week from Sunday...tick-tock. Just don't know which one??? Isis or India??


 
Do you know which one is the "red collar" puppy? Is that Isis or India?


----------



## DJEtzel

I may officially be on a waiting list here in a day or two.

Anxiously awaiting email from the breeder, but the cross couldn't be better!


----------



## BlackGSD

Any news yet Emoore?


----------



## W.Oliver

BlackGSD said:


> Do you know which one is the "red collar" puppy? Is that Isis or India?


Red is Isis, and Blue(now Purple) is India. Our breeder continues to access them, but it has shaped-up to look like Indy will be at casa del Wayner a week from Sunday.......everyone is very excited here.


----------



## W.Oliver

DJEtzel said:


> I may officially be on a waiting list here in a day or two.
> 
> Anxiously awaiting email from the breeder, but the cross couldn't be better!


 
What litter are you looking at...do share???


----------



## DJEtzel

W.Oliver said:


> What litter are you looking at...do share???


I don't know if you'll be interested, Wayne, it's for an Australian Shepherd. 

This is the cross I'm looking at though. 
NAVROCK Australian Shepherds | Litters


----------



## BluePaws

DJEtzel said:


> I don't know if you'll be interested, Wayne, it's for an Australian Shepherd.
> 
> This is the cross I'm looking at though.
> NAVROCK Australian Shepherds | Litters



Love me some Aussies! :wub:


----------



## Emoore

BlackGSD said:


> Any news yet Emoore?


None yet.


----------



## BlackGSD

W.Oliver said:


> Red is Isis, and Blue(now Purple) is India. Our breeder continues to access them, but it has shaped-up to look like Indy will be at casa del Wayner a week from Sunday.......everyone is very excited here.


I bet you all will be doing the happy dance when you FINALLY get her.
:snowmen:


----------



## BlackGSD

Emoore said:


> None yet.


Well that stinks! What is she waiting for!??


----------



## Emoore

BlackGSD said:


> Well that stinks! What is she waiting for!??


Christmas?


----------



## BlackGSD

DJEtzel said:


> I don't know if you'll be interested, Wayne, it's for an Australian Shepherd.
> 
> This is the cross I'm looking at though.
> NAVROCK Australian Shepherds | Litters


VERY nice!!


----------



## BlackGSD

Emoore said:


> Christmas?


Well I was going to say that but didn't want to be the cause of her waiting even longer than she already is!! LOL


----------



## DJEtzel

BluePaws said:


> Love me some Aussies! :wub:


Lol, me too!


----------



## DJEtzel

BlackGSD said:


> VERY nice!!


I'm glad you agree! I'm always worried about posting breeders publicly for fear someone will find something wrong or go on a tirade about a breeder.


----------



## W.Oliver

DJEtzel said:


> I don't know if you'll be interested, Wayne, it's for an Australian Shepherd.
> 
> This is the cross I'm looking at though.
> NAVROCK Australian Shepherds | Litters


My best friend of 35 years works a Border Collie in herding, and also has an English Shepherd. I admit to being a GSD snob, but will extend courtesy to someone at least smart enough to select a breed from the herding group.  

Looks like a very nice breeding....I am partial to the merle.


----------



## DJEtzel

W.Oliver said:


> My best friend of 35 years works a Border Collie in herding, and also has an English Shepherd. I admit to being a GSD snob, but will extend courtesy to someone at least smart enough to select a breed from the herding group.
> 
> Looks like a very nice breeding....I am partial to the merle.


Awh, well thank you.  

Haha, I'm partial to merle and red. PERFECT for me. I almost settled for a blue/black litter.


----------



## BlackGSD

I'm partial to merles too! Wrangler is a blue merle. Even though he is built like the Cattle Dog side of the family, he got the merle from the Aussie side. One of my Catahoula Leopard Dogs was a blue merle too.


----------



## BluePaws

When I got my aussie (a red-tri), I actually went to look at a litter of blue merles ... have always wanted a merle ... the only thing I DIDN'T really want was a red tri ... but this guy (my Bailey) kept catching my attention, and won me over. His breeder Jan (FairPlay kennels) had been calling him Radar because he has one ear that stands up, and one that folds like it should.


----------



## BluePaws

And have I mentioned ... ACK ... I'm picking up New Pup Logan after lunch today?? I'm suddenly extremely nervous ... am I ready for a new puppy? Physically and mentally? Financially? Are Bailey and Cinder ready (my dog and cat)? Is the house ready? (ha ha! Is a house ever ready for a puppy?) Have I had enough sleep to last me the next several weeks? Do I have enough chew toys and food and stimulating things? Do I have enough experiences lined up to socialize the little guy in every which way I can? 

Aaaaaack ....... *panic*


----------



## Dainerra

I'm not on the waiting list, yet.. 

I was going to send my deposit when a litter is born in a couple weeks, then the transmission blew up on my truck! If all goes well *crossed fingers* there will still be puppies in that litter in Jan that I can send in my deposit after everything is repaired.


----------



## robinhuerta

YIPPEE!
Part of my "waiting" is done!
We have 5 females just born a couple days ago. We are very excited, and plan on keeping 1 of the females for our future goals.
Father: VA Cuervo von Huerta Hof ScH3, kkl1
Mother: V Myra von Huerta Hof ScH1, kkl1
*pics & pedigrees can be seen on the PDB*
[email protected]@Happy@!!!
Robin


----------



## Emoore

Congratulations, Robin!


----------



## Samba

Five to choose from!


----------



## Gwenhwyfair

Hi Wayne, catching up .... best wishes with the new pup.  Also agree about the herding group comment. (gotta love them aussies too.....)



W.Oliver said:


> My best friend of 35 years works a Border Collie in herding, and also has an English Shepherd. I admit to being a GSD snob, but will extend courtesy to someone at least smart enough to select a breed from the herding group.
> 
> Looks like a very nice breeding....I am partial to the merle.


----------



## W.Oliver

_(Insert loud screaming announcer voice here)_ *SUNDAY, SUNDAY, SUNDAY....MONSTER PUP AT THE OLIVER SUPER DOME!!!!*

We are bringing home India "Indy" vom Wildhaus on Sunday and counting down the hours until the sheer and utter **** begins for the next twelve months!!! We're all very excited here.:wild:


----------



## GSDElsa

W.Oliver said:


> _(Insert loud screaming announcer voice here)_ *SUNDAY, SUNDAY, SUNDAY....MONSTER PUP AT THE OLIVER SUPER DOME!!!!*
> 
> We are bringing home India "Indy" vom Wildhaus on Sunday and counting down the hours until the sheer and utter **** begins for the next twelve months!!! We're all very excited here.:wild:


Bout time, boy!


----------



## onyx'girl

Congrats, Blue Paws and Robin!!!! Hope all goes smoothly for both of you.


YAAAY!!! Congrats on finally counting down hours Wayne! Love your profile pic, she is adorable :wub:


----------



## Klamari

W.Oliver said:


> _(Insert loud screaming announcer voice here)_ *SUNDAY, SUNDAY, SUNDAY....MONSTER PUP AT THE OLIVER SUPER DOME!!!!*
> 
> We are bringing home India "Indy" vom Wildhaus on Sunday and counting down the hours until the sheer and utter **** begins for the next twelve months!!! We're all very excited here.:wild:


 
Congratulations!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Andaka

Well Wayne, at least she is black!

Congratulations and good luck.


----------



## bocron

Well, my pup was born this morning. Sadly, she is the only surviving pup. Mom had to have a csection due to one really large pup.Keeping my fingers crossed that she does well, mom is recovering nicely and vet says she can go home soon.


----------



## W.Oliver

bocron said:


> Well, my pup was born this morning. Sadly, she is the only surviving pup. Mom had to have a csection due to one really large pup.Keeping my fingers crossed that she does well, mom is recovering nicely and vet says she can go home soon.


What a heart break.......so sorry to hear.


----------



## Liesje

robinhuerta said:


> YIPPEE!
> Part of my "waiting" is done!
> We have 5 females just born a couple days ago. We are very excited, and plan on keeping 1 of the females for our future goals.
> Father: VA Cuervo von Huerta Hof ScH3, kkl1
> Mother: V Myra von Huerta Hof ScH1, kkl1
> *pics & pedigrees can be seen on the PDB*
> [email protected]@[email protected]!!!
> Robin


Congrats, Robin! And it looks like Julie has a beautiful batch of Cuervo puppies too.


----------



## BluePaws

What happened with the Meerhout litter? Did I miss it?


----------



## Emoore

BluePaws said:


> What happened with the Meerhout litter? Did I miss it?


Sorry, I didn't post it immediately because they were born a little premature and the breeder wanted to make sure they'd be ok before announcing anything. Kimi had 4 girls and a boy. I was originally told that they saw 6 pups on ultrasound so I'm thinking one didn't make it. She emailed me some pictures but I'm not sure I can post them because they don't belong to me?


----------



## BluePaws

Emoore said:


> Sorry, I didn't post it immediately because they were born a little premature and the breeder wanted to make sure they'd be ok before announcing anything. Kimi had 4 girls and a boy. I was originally told that they saw 6 pups on ultrasound so I'm thinking one didn't make it. She emailed me some pictures but I'm not sure I can post them because they don't belong to me?


Whew, glad the litter was born ok (most at least!)... was worried, since hadn't seen anything. Understood, about pics. They're not yours to post, at this point. Keep us informed when you can ... will be thinking puppy thoughts for ya. 

Carol


----------



## Emoore

She's updated the website! Pics are here:
Upcoming Van Meerhout German Shepherd Litters

Aaaack! They're so cute! Crossing fingers and toes!


----------



## LaRen616

Emoore said:


> She's updated the website! Pics are here:
> Upcoming Van Meerhout German Shepherd Litters
> 
> Aaaack! They're so cute! Crossing fingers and toes!


They are so adorable!

Which puppy is yours?


----------



## Emoore

LaRen616 said:


> They are so adorable!
> 
> Which puppy is yours?


Hopefully the boy. I have a deposit on a male but of course it's also contingent on what his temperament is like. I _believe_ the red collar is the boy.


----------



## LaRen616

Emoore said:


> Hopefully the boy. I have a deposit on a male but of course it's also contingent on what his temperament is like. I _believe_ the red collar is the boy.


Awww, well they are all adorable! I bet he is going to be a real looker when he grows up.

Fingers crossed that he becomes yours! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Emoore

I've been advised not to get my hopes too high.  She asked today if I'd be willing to take a female and when I said no she let me know that she's got a few other people wanting males from this litter. 

There must be a law in the universe that whatever gender you've got buyers for, you're going to get the opposite.


----------



## LaRen616

Emoore said:


> I've been advised not to get my hopes too high.  She asked today if I'd be willing to take a female and when I said no she let me know that she's got a few other people wanting males from this litter.
> 
> There must be a law in the universe that whatever gender you've got buyers for, you're going to get the opposite.


That's too bad. 

Is there another litter that you might like or no? What are you going to do?


----------



## Emoore

Sita is supposed to be coming into season any second now; she'll be bred to Balco. I met both of them and liked them a lot; I'd just transfer my deposit *sigh* _again!_ The litter that's on the ground now is the 3rd I've had a deposit on. Through no fault of their own Van Meerhout seems to be having a run of bad luck.


----------



## LaRen616

Emoore said:


> Sita is supposed to be coming into season any second now; she'll be bred to Balco. I met both of them and liked them a lot; I'd just transfer my deposit *sigh* _again!_ The litter that's on the ground now is the 3rd I've had a deposit on. Through no fault of their own Van Meerhout seems to be having a run of bad luck.


That's too bad. But maybe it's a sign that the perfect puppy for you hasn't been born yet. But he will be soon!


----------



## vukc

No offense to anybody - but to move your deposit now to a 3rd (or 4th?) litter might be a sign to look for another breeder...just my two cents.
IMO everybody's patience and trust has its limits...this goes both ways (breeder, owner <--> owner, breeder)


----------



## Emoore

vukc said:


> No offense to anybody - but to move your deposit now to a 3rd (or 4th?) litter might be a sign to look for another breeder...just my two cents.
> IMO everybody's patience and trust has its limits...this goes both ways (breeder, owner <--> owner, breeder)




I can see what you're saying. It doesn't have anything to do with trust, as the first 2 breedings didn't settle (so no puppies) and the 3rd only has one male. The breeder's not trying to take advantage of me, it's my fault for putting a deposit on a litter that's not on the ground in the first place. Patience, on the other hand. . . .:help:


----------



## Emoore

I will admit I'm a little perturbed that I've already basically been told to forget about this pup at 1 week of age. Kinda puts the whole "matching the dogs to their best home" into question. So no puppy for me until late spring/early summer.


----------



## bocron

Here's a pic of "my" girl. Of course I'm not totally getting my hopes up, but it's hard not to fall in love with the cuteness .


----------



## BluePaws

Aww... for being the only surviving pup, she sure is a lucky one!!! Congrats, bocron!


----------



## Emoore

Gerdeshaus, my neighbor down the street, has a nice litter due on the ground any time now, so I asked Meerhout if I could possibly get my deposit back. They said no.


----------



## Xeph

That really stinks  While none of it is the fault of either side, after transferring your deposit 3 times, you should really have the option of going elsewhere


----------



## BluePaws

Emoore said:


> Gerdeshaus, my neighbor down the street, has a nice litter due on the ground any time now, so I asked Meerhout if I could possibly get my deposit back. They said no.


Ugh. Yeah, I understand the 'non refundable deposit' clause, but from now on, we all should ask for a "if no puppy within 'x' amount of years ... " stipulation. How much longer are you going to have to wait?? Could be YEARS!!


----------



## vukc

I am sorry to hear that this breeder is not willing to give you your deposit back. I understand that this "no puppy for you at this time" is not breeders or your fault, however "no deposit back" answer from breeder has somewhat proven my earlier point about deteriorating trust between them and you. I would say that an ethical breeder who is not dealing with people just because of money and business would give you your money back - especially now that you have to wait for the 4th litter - which again is not your fault.


----------



## bocron

When I bred Beaucerons, I had an 18month or 3 litter time limit on the deposit. Since it was a rare breed, it's not like it was easy to get a breeding done. I usually had to fly my bitch to another breeder unless I was using a male I had, which I tried not to repeat unless I had a really good reason. I told people that if I got 3 viable pregnancies/litters and didn't have a pup for them I would refund the deposit if they wanted, or they could stay on the list. I think I only ever refunded one deposit, since most people knew how long the wait most likely would be. 
With the GSDs, we have usually asked for a 1 year/2 litter amendment to the contract when we've gotten a pup from a breeder. Most have been fine with that when we asked up front. If not, then we moved on. The current deposit I have out is on a pup from that specific bitch, so if this doesn't work out I'll wait for the next time they breed her. If they don't breed her again for some reason, I'll decide which breeding to move the deposit to. I'm not in a huge hurry, so it's fine. If this was my one and only dog in the house, I think I'd be getting antsy, too.


----------



## robinhuerta

Emoore.....sending you a PM.


----------



## Emoore

I _freely_ admit that I'm a lot more emotional about this than I probably should be. . . my heart is as sensitive as raw skin since Cash's death. I'm getting a little crazy for another baby to love and train and work with and spoil. It's also entirely possible that I'm just confused about how all this works. I'm not bashing Meerhout; I think they're a fabulous breeder. Maybe I'm just being whiny.


----------



## GSD Fan

Breed: Siberian Husky 
Planned Name: Unknown 
Going to pick up/ have shipped: July or September 2011
Gender: Female
Breeder: Not Telling
Status: On the waiting list for a future breeding and will send deposit as soon as mother is confirmed pregnant.

I'm very excited!


----------



## WarrantsWifey

GSD Fan said:


> Breeder: Seqouyah German Shepherds of TN


This is where we got our Killian from!!!


----------



## Emoore

So who else is still on the list?


----------



## Dainerra

me! me me me! 
now starts the long wait until mid-Feb


----------



## Emoore

Dainerra said:


> me! me me me!
> now starts the long wait until mid-Feb


So your pup was just born or is about to be born?


----------



## Klamari

I'm still on the list. I will find out for sure if it's a yes or no in the next couple weeks. The anticipation is killing me!!!!


----------



## Rush

The fact that I just read all 30ish pages of this either means I really want a puppy... or I just have to much time on my hands 

But, the waiting game starts now for a Puppy! 

Hopefully by April I'll have a Large Black Sable Boy! 

Not going to say who yet, but I'll know more after the Holidays.  Sorry to hear about your bad luck Emoore, Imo I think you should have the right to take your deposit elsewhere until there is actually a guaranteed puppy for you. (Temperment/Preferred Gender ect). Nothing worse then spending money for what you can't have :/ Been there. Best of luck though!


----------



## GMK

Planned name: ? Vom Landschaft
Going to pick up: January of 2011
Gender: Male or Female
Breeder: Landschaft Kennels in Marengo, IL
Sire: V Hero vom Stationsweg
Dam: SG Polly vom Junkersrain

Status: Puppies are 4 weeks old!


----------



## Dainerra

Emoore said:


> So your pup was just born or is about to be born?


Dec 10th. think that is the exact date, all the days have been whirled together lately. 

Very excited, to say the least!


----------



## Emoore

Wanted to update this thread.

Meerhout is refunding $275 of my $500 deposit.

Moral of the story is: don't place a deposit on a puppy until it's on the ground and you've been told you can have it. I'm considering $225 in "stupid tax" and moving on with my life.


----------



## Dainerra

good luck Emoore! You'll find the right pup I'm sure


----------



## WarrantsWifey

OH man, Emoore, that sucks!! Good luck with your next attempt!


----------



## Josie/Zeus

Emoore, that sucks!


----------



## GSD Fan

Well look at the bright side: You got $275 back. 

My current breeder doesn't even accept deposits until the breeding is confirmed successful. Instead, she puts you on a waiting list. I really like that about this breeder.


----------



## Smithie86

We will do the same, but I have had and heard from other breeders of people insisting on putting a deposit down and even making payments prior to the litter even being bred or doing so since they are planning on getting a puppy in a year or so.


----------



## robinhuerta

We also do not accept deposits until the puppies are born.....in addition, our deposit fee is $150...but is also non refundable...(in some cases).
However;...if we do not have a puppy that will be "suited" to your needs...then I would absolutely refund without question.
robin


----------



## vukc

Well, at least you got your $275 back...better than nothing. However let’s be honest, this breeder just made $225 for not being able to provide you with a puppy in foreseeable time. This is similar to car dealer making money of you because he is not able to provide you with a car in a timely fashion.
This is no breeder bashing but wouldn't it be more fair and human if they did not accept deposit prior to litter being on the ground?
If I was you, I would not be having any positive thoughts about this breeder no matter how god of dogs they might have.

IMHO if you took this to any court (I am not suggesting that you to do this - just my opinion) breeder would be losing the case since they are not able to provide you with the "product" (sorry to call it this way) in a timely fashion nor they can technically guaranty that you will be provided with a "product". However I am not a lawyer - this is just me thinking out loud.
Anyhow, good luck in your future puppy endeavors - one more lesson learned the hard way - and this lesson is for all puppy buyers.


----------



## GSD Fan

Update

Planned Name: Nadeah
Pick up or Ship: July or September 2011
Gender: Female
Breeder: Not telling
Status: Not bred, on waiting list

Well, I've decided on a name for my pup: Nadeah. It means "hope" in Russian. It came down to Nadeah and Alik and I decided to go with Nadeah. I absolutely love it.

The sire and dam have been determined and I've seen their pedigrees. 

Today, I saw a 18 wheeler and in that 18 wheeler was a siberian husky. I always thought that black and white huskies aren't as pretty as other colors, but it turns out I was wrong. I wouldn't mind getting a black and white female now.


----------



## bocron

Christmas present update from the breeder. Umarek's eyes are open and she's eating baby food.


----------



## GMK

Update: We've decided on a boy. 21 days to go!

Planned name: ? Vom Landschaft
Going to pick up: January of 2011
Gender: Male
Breeder: Landschaft Kennels in Marengo, IL
Sire: V Hero vom Stationsweg
Dam: SG Polly vom Junkersrain


----------



## LaRen616

Time to revive this thread!

*Any updates on people who are already on waiting lists?*

*Any new people on waiting lists?*


----------



## GSD Momma

We were on a list and just got our pup last week. policepups.com

Breeder: Von Der Stadtrand

My new pup rocks


----------



## bocron

Breeder emailed me this morning to set up my pick up date. I think it will be the 27th? Here's a recent pic. Uma is the bicolor girl with the smart aleck expression .


----------



## lizzyjo

Wow...this thread flew...puppy coming first week in feb. Male: NAME: Tank ( I think)


----------



## Klamari

I've got a couple more months to go for my little girl. I can't wait!!!


----------



## Veeshan

Planned name: Veeshan
Going to pick up: End of May 2011 possibly Early June 2011
Gender: Male
Breeder: *vom Kerschberger Santa Fe NM*
Lines: West German Show Line 
Sire: *Cole von der Wienerau*
Dam: *V Jexie vom Kerschberger*

Status: Jexie is in Heat, Deposit is placed, and in the process of purchasing all the extras...i.e. Toys, Crates, etc... 

May cannot come fast enough!! This is going to be a very long 4+ months waiting for him to arrive.


----------



## BluePaws

Is it sad that I get so excited for everyone waiting for pups?? I love this thread .... :wub:


----------



## robinhuerta

I'm going to add my friend "Hillary" to the waiting list....
Hillary is a very close friend that has been in a wheel chair since she was 18 yrs old.
(some may remember a thread about service dogs that I posted to months ago).
Well Hillary's dog Lobo died this year...due to fluke medical reasons.
She got Lobo from us, many years ago at 3mos of age.
She has been waiting for another puppy from us since Lobo's passing....she wants a male, and I haven't had a male puppy to give her.
**WAITING OVER*...*her baby boy was born this morning, (along with 3 brothers & 3 sisters). Hillary will have another "best friend" to assist her in life, and share her love!
Robin


----------



## Andaka

Yeah for Hillary!


----------



## elisabeth_00117

What a great day it is for Hillary!

My little cousin (18 but still 'little' to me) who suffers from Muscular Dystrophy is in the process of getting a service dog and is trying for a GSD. He is wheelchair bound as well so I can only imagine how great Hillary feels or will feel when she finds out as we are just as excited for my cousin to get the 'go ahead' too.


----------



## robinhuerta

Elizabeth..best wishes to your cousin....keep me posted!
_Please take note_ (anyone)...we will gladly, on occasion.. *donate* (special) puppies to individuals, needing potential service dogs. (as long as they have a reputable organization to work with)....or have honestly trained their own.
Not all puppies *fit* the profile for a good service dog.....we are very particular in which puppy we choose.
Robin

YEAH for Hillary!


----------



## AutoRotate

*Our Wait is Over*

We picked up our little girl this weekend. Please welcome Prada Van Meerhout.


----------



## LaRen616

AutoRotate said:


> We picked up our little girl this weekend. Please welcome Prada Van Meerhout.


What an adorable puppy!!!!!!!!!! BEAUTIFUL :wub:


----------



## Cyrak6

I can't believe I just found this thread!! I am currently on R&R in Thailand, so I finally have time to read and post on here a little bit!

I have to admit, I fall asleep every night thinking about my new pup, and all the fun things I plan to do with him! I have been researching and planning for a pup for almost a year now, but I hope the wait is nearly over!

As some of you may know, I am on the waiting list for the Bandit/Della Wildhaus litter, which is due in just 25 days!! I am crossing my fingers for the perfect little sable boy for me. I was expecting this to be the "J" litter, but Eris snuck in there first! So even though this will be the "K" litter, I am still planning on calling him Jake - I like that name, for a lot of reasons, even though it is admittedly not the most original... LOL.

By the time I get back to Afghanistan, it will only be two more weeks until he is born! Then I get to spend the rest of the time I am there watching him get cuter every day. It's going to be the longest two months of my life!!

I will definitely keep you all posted as the red letter day approaches!!


----------



## Emoore

Gaaaaaah! One more week to go! Gaaaaaaaah!
:happyboogie:

I'm off to Costco to buy bully sticks and a bed that he'll probably just chew up.


----------



## LaRen616

Emoore said:


> Gaaaaaah! One more week to go! Gaaaaaaaah!
> :happyboogie:
> 
> I'm off to Costco to buy bully sticks and a bed that he'll probably just chew up.


 
ADORABLE! :wub:

What is his name? 

How very exciting for you!


----------



## Emoore

LaRen616 said:


> ADORABLE! :wub:
> 
> What is his name?
> 
> How very exciting for you!


Kopper von Felssc. . . Von Felscl. . . Von Farsch. . . oh . I can never spell the breeder name without looking at it. It's 3 words and it's in German and they don't have a website. And I'm fairly sure there are no vowels.  Anyway, his name is Kopper and he's mostly East German with a smidge of West and a Smidge of Czech.


----------



## LaRen616

Emoore said:


> Kopper von Felssc. . . Von Felscl. . . Von Farsch. . . oh . I can never spell the breeder name without looking at it. It's 3 words and it's in German and they don't have a website. And I'm fairly sure there are no vowels.  Anyway, his name is Kopper and he's mostly East German with a smidge of West and a Smidge of Czech.


I love the name Kopper! The family cat is named Copper, I named her when I was 12 years old. 

I cant wait to see more pictures of him. I hope he can help heal your heart.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd

Kopper is gorgeous!


----------



## holland

Kopper is very cute-love his stack there!


----------



## Emoore

holland said:


> Kopper is very cute-love his stack there!


 Yeah, at almost 5 weeks old (in that picture) he looks like he's pretty sure he owns the world. He walks around with his head up and his chest all puffed out and barks back at you when you talk to him.


----------



## Wilhoit

Wow, that is some dog in what is (temporarily) a small package! Did the breeder choose him for you, or did you get some say in it? Have you seen him in person, yet? He is also just adorable. Can't wait to hear more about him!


----------



## Emoore

Wilhoit said:


> Wow, that is some dog in what is (temporarily) a small package! Did the breeder choose him for you, or did you get some say in it? Have you seen him in person, yet? He is also just adorable. Can't wait to hear more about him!


They're only about an hour and a half away, so I've met the litter several times and got to evaluate them as they grew up. Picking the pup was a joint venture between me and the breeder.


----------



## robinhuerta

CONGRATS!! Soooo cute!


----------



## Andaka

I want one....


----------



## LaRen616

Andaka said:


> I want one....


Me too!

My puppy comes next summer/winter!


----------



## jrod

Picking up our little guy in less than two days.

Planned name: Baron
Going to pick up: Saturday January 29th
Gender: Male
Breeder: 
Lines: West German Show Line 
Sire: Urban Vom Feuermelder
Dam: Xinn Vom Zellwaldrand - German shepherd dog

I'm sure we will have plenty of pictures later this weekend after we pick up the little rascal.


----------



## Emoore

jrod said:


> Sire: Urban Vom Feuermelder
> Dam: Xinn Vom Zellwaldrand - German shepherd dog
> .


Nice looking dogs! I like the fact that they're not overly roached. Nice moderate conformation.


----------



## Josie/Zeus

Emoore he is just perfect!! Congrats!!


----------



## BluePaws

Emoore said:


> Kopper von Felssc. . . Von Felscl. . . Von Farsch. . . oh . I can never spell the breeder name without looking at it. It's 3 words and it's in German and they don't have a website. And I'm fairly sure there are no vowels.  Anyway, his name is Kopper and he's mostly East German with a smidge of West and a Smidge of Czech.


Emoore - are you going to keep the name Kopper? I love it! He looks like he's gonna be a HANDFUL!! What fun! I'm so excited for you!!


----------



## BluePaws

jrod said:


> Picking up our little guy in less than two days.
> 
> Planned name: Baron
> Going to pick up: Saturday January 29th
> Gender: Male
> Breeder:
> Lines: West German Show Line
> Sire: Urban Vom Feuermelder
> Dam: Xinn Vom Zellwaldrand - German shepherd dog
> 
> I'm sure we will have plenty of pictures later this weekend after we pick up the little rascal.


Cant wait to see pics!! I love the WGSL dogs ... that's going to be my next, when Logan's old enough and trained.


----------



## Emoore

BluePaws said:


> Emoore - are you going to keep the name Kopper? I love it! He looks like he's gonna be a HANDFUL!! What fun! I'm so excited for you!!


Yes. We named him. We had to pick a K name and when we finally picked Kopper, we liked it so much we decided to use it as his call name too.


----------



## GSD Fan

Emoore, he's so cute! Congratulations!


----------



## Holmeshx2

Waiting is over here as well. Jinx vom Wildhaus came home last night


----------



## VijaR

Can a breeder back out a week before puppy delivery date?


----------



## onyx'girl

Holmeshx2 said:


> Waiting is over here as well. Jinx vom Wildhaus came home last night


Waiting for you to start a thread on your new addition!!!!!


VijaR, yes a breeder can back out at the last minute....


----------



## VijaR

I just learned that the puppy we were supposed to get passed away! 

May his soul rest in peace.


----------



## Emoore

VijaR said:


> I just learned that the puppy we were supposed to get passed away!
> 
> May his soul rest in peace.


I'm so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## onyx'girl

VijaR, I'm sorry RIP little pup.


----------



## robinhuerta

I received the news too.....Julie contacted us (the stud dog owner)....she was very sad and emotional.
So sorry for such news.....
Robin


----------



## BluePaws

VijaR said:


> I just learned that the puppy we were supposed to get passed away!
> 
> May his soul rest in peace.


I'm so sorry about the pup!!!! The poor little guy. He's keeping forever company with many great shepherds now.


----------



## Emoore

Just got another pic of Kopper. . . . he is MAD because he just got a bath and his ear tattoo!


----------



## Castlemaid

Oh my goodness, he is even more adorable with green ears and green all over his face!!! What a heart-throb!


----------



## bocron

Picked up my new girl, Umarek von Hugelblick yesterday and she is everything we hoped for. Cute as a button and full of character. 
On a sad note, about 20 miles before home (on a 500 mile trip) we were in a head on collision and my beloved car, El Kabong, was totaled. I am a total nut about my cars, they are only slightly behind my family and dogs in my priority list. I babied this car, customized it, drove it at local track driving events and belonged to the Atlanta and National MINI Cooper clubs. I know people have a hard time understanding being attached to a car, but he really was like a family member to me. After my first track day, I actually pet the car and thanked him for keeping me safe, and I did that after every driving event from then on. The first responders to the accident last night couldn't believe we walked away from the accident. When I got out of the car and realized he had really and truly saved me, my daughter and the 2 dogs in the car I patted him on the hood and thanked him one last time. I just walked outside to walk the puppy and realized it was cold and felt sad that El Kabong was out in the cold for the first time since I got him 5+ years ago. 
We've been busy today trying to deal with the loss of the car, get insurance settled and decide what to do about a car until I'm ready to look at a new MINI, so I'll get some pics of the new pup tomorrow and post.
RIP El Kabong Nov 17, 2005-Jan 28, 2011


----------



## Emoore

I hate to hear about the accident, but am so glad you and your family is safe. Great job protecting everyone, El Kabong!


----------



## Cree

I'll play!

We had to put down my first GSD, Cheyenne, in March of 2009 and now is the time. 
Been waiting since October, picking her up on Tuesday 2/1/11, only 2 days left!

Name: Cree
Female, 8 weeks

She has new: bowls, collar, leash, beds, 2 crates, id tag, vet appt on day 2, muliple toys (she has purchased new toys for her siblings) nylabones, training treats....

Can't wait, hopoefully all will become great friends.


----------



## robinhuerta

Congrats on Cree.......new baby yeah!!!!
What is her pedigree?


----------



## BluePaws

Annette, it's not silly. Ok, maybe it is to -others- ... I'm very attached to my car, Morpheus (it's a Matrix). My favorite thing to do to relax is grab the dogs and take long drives and find new things to explore ... Morph has shown me some interesting places and we've had some great adventures!! I'm glad you, your two and four-legged family members were all kept safe!! 

And congrats on Umarek von Hugelblick ... that's quite a mouthful of a name! *grin* Pictures when you can!!


----------



## BluePaws

Cree said:


> I'll play!
> 
> We had to put down my first GSD, Cheyenne, in March of 2009 and now is the time.
> Been waiting since October, picking her up on Tuesday 2/1/11, only 2 days left!
> 
> Name: Cree
> Female, 8 weeks
> 
> She has new: bowls, collar, leash, beds, 2 crates, id tag, vet appt on day 2, muliple toys (she has purchased new toys for her siblings) nylabones, training treats....
> 
> Can't wait, hopoefully all will become great friends.


Cree, that's wonderful!! You'll instantly fall in love with your new baby girl ... can't wait to hear how things go! Good luck on Tuesday!


----------



## blehmannwa

Brought Havoc home yesterday!! I spent two years on the waiting list. I applied when my Shepherd crosses were 12 because I thought that by the time that I got a pup from this breeder I would have a vacancy. I'm happy to say that right now--eight week old Havoc is curled up with 14 year old Crusher in her dog bed with her sister Troi at my feet.

I traveled from Seattle to New York and back in 48 hours to pick this guy up. I spent Friday night without a wink of sleep in Newark, NJ worrying about flying him home. Should have listened to the breeder--there was no problem getting him and his carrier into the passenger cabin and he slept the entire flight.

I've spent a lot of time worrying about puppies and senior dogs. It have only had Havoc for about 48 hours and I can lay a lot of those worries to rest. This is also my first non-rescue pup and I can tell that he is off to a far better start from having a reputable breeder who does early socialization and tons of handling. He's very, very smart...and will probably be a challenge.

Will post pictures when I learn how.


----------



## Cyrak6

Annette -

I can totally sympathize! I anthropomorphize EVERYTHING, including my laptop (the current model is a Macbook Air, and I think I might actually marry it). I absolutely love to drive, and my last car was a 1995 Toyota Tercel. I never actually named it, but I swear that car is like Herbie. It just ran and ran, no matter what I did to it (including subjecting it to my last dog's excessive drooling on car rides). I had so many fun trips in that car. When I finally got my Mazda 3, in 2007, I couldn't bear to part with it, so I gave it to my best friend. That little thing is STILL going!! It's got somewhere in the area of 300K miles on it, and has only had minor repairs.

My current car, the Mazda, is my baby. I love that car, and so does everyone I know. My boyfriend has a 2006 Lexus that looks almost identical to it, and he actually likes my car better! I don't know what I would do if it were ever totaled like that! I know it would do its best to protect me, but it would still be so sad to lose it. I feel your pain!

Congrats on the new pup, though! Ah, the circle of life....


----------



## AutoRotate

*Pictures*

Snow Day

https://picasaweb.google.com/Clay.Lacey/PradaS10WeekSnowBirthday02042011?authkey=Gv1sRgCM-OsszXwMm7nQE&feat=directlink


10 Weeks

https://picasaweb.google.com/Clay.Lacey/Prada10Weeks?authkey=Gv1sRgCJzqq6mU_6e95QE&feat=directlink


----------



## LaRen616

Breed: GSD

Gender: Female

Name: SBD Posejpal's Malice 

Lines: Czech

Breeder: Shepherds By Design

Coming 2012


----------



## King&Skylar

Name: Kayden Courage
Birthdate: June 2011!
Pick up: September 2011
Status: Just waiting to see if the breeding took!!

Assuming there's a male in the litter that will work for what i want to do (therapy & rally)! He is from the same breeder as Skylar.


----------



## Shrap

Planned name: No idea yet!
Going to pick up: mid June 2011
Gender: Male
Breeder: Conbhairean (Scotland, UK)
Lines: West German Show

Sire: Conbhairean Uno









Dam: Kiara vom Conbhairean










Status: She has been scanned and we can see 5 puppies  I'm first on the list after the breeder herself  

Need to start buying things now  :wild:


----------



## Petrarch

*looking for a GSD puppy?*



BestK9GSD said:


> I had a GSD for 14 years and he passed away last year . My Female Shep/Rott mix and I are finally ready for a new playmate. My husband was the voice of reason and we've decided to wait until spring 2011 to get our new family member (cuz I really want one now!). We have found a local breeder and have spoken to her about pick of the litter for a male and now we just wait.......The breeder has informed us that we would be looking at mid-April to pick him out and then a couple weeks later we can take him home. I haven't had a "puppy" for 11 years now, so I'm very excited and nervous all at the same time. However, Casey will be a great "Mentor" to the new puppy, so I will trust in her guidance in helping us raise our new one. A couple names that we've thrown out there are "Kimber" and "Carson", but I'm sure once we meet the new guy and get an idea of his personality, those may not even be a consideration.
> 
> !


I am going to have a puppy ready mid-April and he should be ready mid-April to the end of April. Lancelot (that is the name I picked out for him) was born in the animal shelter...but looks pure. They found the owner, and he was back east on assignment and had left momma dog with someone else. When it came time to whelp, she was trying to make her trek back to safety when animal control picked her up. She whelped the next day, giving birth to 4 beautiful pups, but 3 were dead by morning as the put her in a high traffic area. I got her out, brought her to my peaceful home, and is taking care of her little rascal beautifully. He has the look of a purebred. At any rate, go to the website "gsroc.org" and look through. We generally don't post the dogs until they have their third set of shorts, neuter, etc. This pup may have the intelligence of his mother, who does have training....and is super intelligent as I have come to see.


----------



## Luke.a

Well I just have another six week's to go till I have my new son.

I have not yet picked a name and wont until I see the pup.
At the moment, well the past two month's I've been reading up alot about GSD's on the internet and book's.
I have his crate and some toy's,next will be the picking of wich food is best and what bedding is also best Oh and not forgeting the grooming tool's.

During the past few day's I have also sorted out a trainer for myself and pup wich im realy happy about because I thought I'd never find one and the best thing is she live's around the corner from me and has five Dog's herself and plenty award's from show's that was at even her daughter has some, so I know I'll be in good hand's.

So guess now is the wait and more reading till the little guy come's home.

(Ps my friend across the way has a pup so that's taking the pressure away from waiting:doggieplayball: lol)


----------



## Tihannah

How come I am JUST NOW finding this thread??

Breeder names the litter.
Planned Name: Achilles
Being shipped: March 28th
Gender: Coated Male :wub:
Breeder: Von Waldhimmel

Sire: Utah V Bullinger - German shepherd dog
Dam: V-1 Qwendi von Waldhimmel - German shepherd dog

7wk Pics (so excited!!)


----------



## spiritsmom

Aww a long coated baby boy - he's so cute!


----------



## JOSHUA SAMPSON

pretty baby!! let the training begin!


----------



## Ronda

Add me to the list! Time is moving sooooo slow!:crazy:

Planned name: registered "O" something, call name, no idea yet
Going to pick up: mid May 2011
Gender: Female
Breeder: Alpine K9
Lines: Czech

Ronda

"O" something z alpinek9


----------



## LaRen616

LaRen616 said:


> Breed: GSD
> 
> Gender: Female
> 
> Name: SBD Posejpal's Malice
> 
> Lines: Czech
> 
> Breeder: Shepherds By Design
> 
> Coming 2012


It's only been a month since I posted this?!?!?! 

This wait is KILLING me!


----------



## GSD Fan

Wow, when I first made this thread, I certainly didn't expect these many replies! I'm surprised it hasn't been stickied!

Congratulations everyone!


----------



## Xeph

Planned name: Mahler  Waiting on the litter letter
Going to pick up: July 2011
Gender: Male
Breeder: Eichenluft
Lines: Mating test - German shepherd dog


----------



## Holmeshx2

Jackie that pup is gonna be great. I have been looking at Bandit since my breeder was considering him for her litter. Absolutely love everything I've seen about him.


----------



## Verivus

Planned name: Not sure yet, "E-something" z Jirkova Dvora
Going to pick up: June 2011
Gender: Male
Breeder: Jinopo
Lines: Mating test - German shepherd dog


----------



## Klamari

.........I have a little less than 40 hours until pickup!!!!! WOOHOOO!!!!:happyboogie:


----------



## Verivus

Klamari said:


> .........I have a little less than 40 hours until pickup!!!!! WOOHOOO!!!!:happyboogie:


Lucky! Be sure to get some sleep! If it were me I would probably stay awake from the excitement and then get there late, lol.


----------



## Whiskey Six

"Kreig" Kaiser vom Wildhaus will be here Friday!!


----------



## JustMeLeslie

Sick Pig said:


> "Kreig" Kaiser vom Wildhaus will be here Friday!!


Oh my, that is one gorgeous puppy! I demand more puppy pics when you get him. Congrats.


----------



## Klamari

Verivus said:


> Lucky! Be sure to get some sleep! If it were me I would probably stay awake from the excitement and then get there late, lol.


I'm going to try! I just worked 3 13hour work-days in a row though, so I'm tired.


----------



## kane's keeper

I remember waiting...... Brutal!


----------



## Jessiewessie99

Even though I am not a official wait list for a breeder, but I am going to post, well my dream puppy list.

Breed: German Shepherd
Name: One of the Ninja Turtle names, depending what litter I end up on.
Gender: Male
Lines: DDR or WGSL or Czech


If I end up with a female then I won't give her a Ninja Turtle name.lol. I am looking at 4 or 5 breeders(Only 1 is a WGSL), the other's are either Czech or DDR.


----------



## elisabeth_00117

Planned name: Roxy
Going to pick up: End of April/Beginning of May
Gender: Female
Breeder: Wild Winds German Shepherds
Lines: 1/2 Czech mixed with DDR/WG working lines
Sire: http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/pedigree/551307.htmlhttp://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/dog.html?id=593372
Dam: Lexi vom haus Hillsview - German shepherd dog
Status: Still with previous owners, soon to come her forever home.


----------



## Jessiewessie99

elisabeth_00117 said:


> Planned name: Roxy
> Going to pick up: End of April/Beginning of May
> Gender: Female
> Breeder: Wild Winds German Shepherds
> Lines: 1/2 Czech mixed with DDR/WG working lines
> Sire: http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/pedigree/551307.htmlhttp://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/dog.html?id=593372
> Dam: Lexi vom haus Hillsview - German shepherd dog
> Status: Still with previous owners, soon to come her forever home.


How old is she?


----------



## elisabeth_00117

Jessiewessie99 said:


> How old is she?


She turned a year April 12.


----------



## Jessiewessie99

elisabeth_00117 said:


> She turned a year April 12.


Aww. I can't wait for pics!!


----------



## elisabeth_00117

Roxy @ 5-6 weeks:









Roxy @ 8 months (I babysat her for a few weeks):

*** Images Deleted due to size - Moderator ***


----------



## BowWowMeow

It is the dog who stayed with you! What happened that her owners could no longer keep her?


----------



## Jessiewessie99

She is gorgeous! I remember you posting about dog sitting her. Oh she is definitely beautiful!


----------



## elisabeth_00117

BowWowMeow said:


> It is the dog who stayed with you! What happened that her owners could no longer keep her?


Yes, this is Roxy, who I babysat over the holidays. Her owners are going to be relinguishing ownership (no time for her apparently - don't get me started) and my breeder asked if I would be interested.. I am. We are working out the details and hopefully she will be home this week or next.


----------



## Zeusismydog

I cant wait. I am picking up Fen on May 1 2011  I cant wait.


Breed: Shiloh Shepherd
Gender: Male
Name: Fenris
Breeder: Jessica Strauss Strauss Haus Shepherds | Shiloh Shepherds | Port Angeles Washington | 1Jessica Strauss, Breeder


----------



## FG167

elisabeth_00117 said:


> Yes, this is Roxy, who I babysat over the holidays. Her owners are going to be relinguishing ownership (no time for her apparently - don't get me started) and my breeder asked if I would be interested.. I am. We are working out the details and hopefully she will be home this week or next.


Whoa whoa!!! I missed this!!! Congratulations!!


----------



## elisabeth_00117

Hold your congrats Falon..lol.. she isn't here yet.. things are being worked out still.


----------



## robinhuerta

Jessie......you're a good dog/mom!


----------



## spiritsmom

Elisabeth - Congrats on Roxy, at least you know she already gets along with Stark and she's beautiful!

Zeusismydog - which litter is your pupper coming from? I've got my eye on a Shiloh litter to be whelped in early May but the breeder is not ISSR as I don't wish to go down that road again. Not wanting to get into a debate about ISSR and non ISSR, just leaving it at that.


----------



## Jessiewessie99

robinhuerta said:


> Jessie......you're a good dog/mom!


I try.lol


----------



## gracierose

*Trying to wait patiently...*

Name: "K" (still not sure) Von Schraderhaus
Coming home 5/18/11
Gender: Female
Breeder: Schraderhaus K9
Sire: Lobo von Schraderhaus
Dam: Helga z Eurosportu 

Hopefully we will find out which little girl will be ours within the next few days. We would have been able to bring her home at 8 weeks on 4/29, but we are going on a long vacation so we decided it would be best for everyone if we pick her up when we get back
I can't wait!!


----------



## Castlemaid

Congrats Elisabeth, that is so exiting! She is gorgeous! Please re-post your pics after resizing, too beautiful a girl to not share them with the rest of the board.


----------



## Zeusismydog

My boy is going to be out of Breeze and Sluggo from Strauss Hauss in Washington. Fen's mother is a half sister to Loki. I am so excited. Only 6 days till I leave to get him..... Oh such a LONG week.


----------



## Gilly1331

IDK if I'd say I'm on a waiting list for sure but here goes... Spoke with a breeder Van Den Heuvel K9 in CT. Told them we were possibly looking to add another GSD to the family, explained our lives, current dogs/cat, our activity levels etc and what we were looking for. Breeder was wonderful knew exactly what we wanted and said they had about 8 or so litters coming this year with 2 on the ground already. She would be keeping a close on on the pups and testing them to eventually find us a good match. We told her we weren't in a rush but if the **Perfect** match came we would jump on it but said we'd be willing to wait weeks, months or even years to find that match. 

So we get emails every so often about updates and hoping our black, bi color, reverse silver or extremely dark sable female will come along sometime in the next year or so. My SO and I missed out on both of our dogs "puppy" stage as we got them both bwt 6-12 months so we never got the teeny-tiny fluff ball stage but maybe over the next year we will have a new addition.


----------



## spiritsmom

Congrats on a a Sluggo/Breeze puppy! There was a bunch of boys in that litter to pick from. You going for a smoothie or a plush? A white one or a dual/sable one? At least your wait is almost over - the litter I am interested in isn't due until May 6. I know of some of the Shilohs in Sluggo's pedigree, nice dogs. Lillie Bean recently crossed the bridge, that was sad. I had met her before and knew her dam, Saber, very well. Good luck with your puppy - can't wait to see pictures of the not so little guy you get!


----------



## fam07

*Introducing Zollette von Huerta Hof*

I'm so excited! We have a puppy reserved with Robin and Carlos Huerta. Still not determined on call name but I'm thinking Snuffleupagus...too bad it is so hard to say. Robin was gracious enough to allow me to pick out her registered name. I looked up Z names and found Zollette and a web site told me it meant "Sugar Lump" in Italian. After doing more research, I discovered that it really means "lump". I was concerned that the name was no longer dignified enough for a Huerta pup...however after seeing several pics of her...I think it is perfect! We can't wait to bring her home! My husband had tears in his eyes (actually streaming down his face, but don't tell him I told you) when I told him on his birthday that I had plans to replace his previous GS. This pup seems to be everything we hoped for in temperament, coloring and coat and WE are so grateful to Robin to picking her out for us!


----------



## Zeusismydog

Thank you. I am leaving in 9.5 hours. I am going up the day before so I can get there early to pick him up on Sunday . I have no idea what the pup will look like. He will be my next service dog so I gave Jessica a LONG list of what the pup had to have and asked her to pick him for me. The only thing I know is it will be a male. I need a big strong dog that is laid back, easy temperament and 100 other things . I learned a long time ago that it is better for me to let the breeder pick the pup. So it will be like Christmas. I find out which pup tomorrow evening. I am on pins and needles.

I think I will be getting a plush white puppy, but that is just a guess.


----------



## sagelfn

fam07 said:


> I'm so excited! We have a puppy reserved with Robin and Carlos Huerta. Still not determined on call name but I'm thinking Snuffleupagus...too bad it is so hard to say. Robin was gracious enough to allow me to pick out her registered name. I looked up Z names and found Zollette and a web site told me it meant "Sugar Lump" in Italian. After doing more research, I discovered that it really means "lump". I was concerned that the name was no longer dignified enough for a Huerta pup...however after seeing several pics of her...I think it is perfect! We can't wait to bring her home! My husband had tears in his eyes (actually streaming down his face, but don't tell him I told you) when I told him on his birthday that I had plans to replace his previous GS. This pup seems to be everything we hoped for in temperament, coloring and coat and WE are so grateful to Robin to picking her out for us!


:wub: She is so cute!!!!


----------



## BluePaws

I still love reading this thread, even though I'm not on a waiting list ... I get so excited for all of you even tho I don't know a single one! :wub:


----------



## Ronda

Can't stand the wait any longer!!! Time is dragging...Puppy pick up in T minus 6 days!

I don't know who's more annoyingly excited, my 5 yr old or me? My husband would probably say me! 

Ronda

Reg'd name--- Oheň z Alpinek9 (means fire in Czech)

Strong possiblilty for call name --- Saphira (the dragon from Eragon, cause according to the 5 yr old naming expert in my house, dragons go with fire :laugh


----------



## Dainerra

Ronda said:


> Reg'd name--- Oheň z Alpinek9 (means fire in Czech)
> 
> Strong possiblilty for call name --- Saphira (the dragon from Eragon, cause according to the 5 yr old naming expert in my house, dragons go with fire :laugh


I'd say your little one is right! My boy is registered SBD Posejpal's Brsingr, call name Singe!


----------



## Zeusismydog

I got him!!! I am so excited!! He is so sweet. A plush buff little boy. I thought I had everything ready, but you know that he found the one spot that I didn't want him in. He did it in a record 3 minutes from walking in the door :wub: Well I did say I wanted a smart pup. He did well on the ride home. I must admit I am so exausted as I didn't get any sleep last night. There are some huge differences in Fen that I will have to get used to. He has a very low pain threshold and is much softer temperament than Loki. Poor little guy so many new things. He is curled around my foot at the moment  So now the madness begins. I sure hope I am ready for this.  I will post photos tomorrow in the Pic forum  I plan on taking a LOT of pics.


----------



## Ronda

Dainerra said:


> I'd say your little one is right! My boy is registered SBD Posejpal's Brsingr, call name Singe!


 
Love your boy's name Dainerra! 

My only worry is that Saphira is a little long sounding but hey I like it better than Olive, her first choice. Her rationale for that one was that olives were black too!

Ronda


----------



## LaRen616

Ronda said:


> Love your boy's name Dainerra!
> 
> My only worry is that Saphira is a little long sounding but hey I like it better than Olive, her first choice. Her rationale for that one was that olives were black too!
> 
> Ronda


I am currently reading Eragon (already saw the movie but wanted to read the books) and I love the name Saphira. It sounds beautiful to me.


----------



## Ronda

Can the week have gone by any slower???

2 more days....

Here's a pic of 3 of the blacks BARA ze Srnciho vrchu x Quint Hronovsky pramen 

Just have to get through Friday and then I'm hauling you know what to Phoenix on Saturday! That 5 hour trip is going to be torture!

Ronda

Oheň z Alpinek9 "Saphira"


----------



## Kamahi

Planned Name: "Iorek" Svalbard vom Schöne Stadt
Going to pick up: In 7 weeks!!!! (They are 1 week old today )
Gender: Male
Breeder: Schöne Stadt German Shepherds in Kentucky
Sire: SG Ali von den Schwedenschanzen - German shepherd dog
Dam: Ebony von Schöne Stadt - German shepherd dog
Status: Puppies are on the ground and the deposit has been placed 
Lines: DDR and Czech

I'm planning on training him in Schutzhund, agility, I want to try herding, and *maybe* dock diving. But most importantly he will be a companion for an active home, and I like to be able to take my dogs everywhere with me.

I have TONS of puppy toys already. (But I'll be buying a lot more of course! You can never have enough puppy toys, right? ) I have dog bowls, a leash, a crate, etc. There are some supplies I still need for Schutzhund (leather rag, smaller reward ball, agitation harness, 33' tracking line, tracking flags, etc.) and I need to find more places to socialize with other dogs; right now I only have two places - Petsmart, but that's 50 miles away and I don't let my dogs too close to the dogs in there in case they are dog-aggressive, and the Schutzhund club, which is 80 miles away. (I would take my puppy to group training classes, but one trainer here is into the Cesar Millan type of training that I stay clear away from, and the other trainer I know about makes us pass our puppy to everyone in the class for _them_ to train. I was always wary of this because I don't want my puppy to listen to a stranger trying to steal him. I've already been through that once, and I do NOT want that to happen again.) *Is there anyone with a puppy/dog social dog here in Western Kentucky that I can socialize my future puppy with? *:help:

I'm just sooo glad I have 7 weeks to be planning all this stuff out! (Even though the wait is killing me...)

A picture of me holding *maybe* my future puppy. This is one out of three of the dark/black sable males.. :wub: :wub:


----------



## MicheleMarie

Kamahi said:


> Planned Name: "Iorek" Svalbard vom Schöne Stadt
> Going to pick up: In 7 weeks!!!! (They are 1 week old today )
> Gender: Male
> Breeder: Schöne Stadt German Shepherds in Kentucky
> Sire: SG Ali von den Schwedenschanzen - German shepherd dog
> Dam: Ebony von Schöne Stadt - German shepherd dog
> Status: Puppies are on the ground and the deposit has been placed
> Lines: DDR and Czech
> 
> I'm planning on training him in Schutzhund, agility, I want to try herding, and *maybe* dock diving. But most importantly he will be a companion for an active home, and I like to be able to take my dogs everywhere with me.
> 
> I have TONS of puppy toys already. (But I'll be buying a lot more of course! You can never have enough puppy toys, right? ) I have dog bowls, a leash, a crate, etc. There are some supplies I still need for Schutzhund (leather rag, smaller reward ball, agitation harness, 33' tracking line, tracking flags, etc.) and I need to find more places to socialize with other dogs; right now I only have two places - Petsmart, but that's 50 miles away and I don't let my dogs too close to the dogs in there in case they are dog-aggressive, and the Schutzhund club, which is 80 miles away. (I would take my puppy to group training classes, but one trainer here is into the Cesar Millan type of training that I stay clear away from, and the other trainer I know about makes us pass our puppy to everyone in the class for _them_ to train. I was always wary of this because I don't want my puppy to listen to a stranger trying to steal him. I've already been through that once, and I do NOT want that to happen again.) *Is there anyone with a puppy/dog social dog here in Western Kentucky that I can socialize my future puppy with? *:help:
> 
> I'm just sooo glad I have 7 weeks to be planning all this stuff out! (Even though the wait is killing me...)
> 
> A picture of me holding *maybe* my future puppy. This is one out of three of the dark/black sable males.. :wub: :wub:


the father is freaking gorgeous!!!!
Males usually turn out like the dad too...he's going to be awesome!!
you can wait and get schutz stuff as you go...most clubs have equipment too you can use.
as for socializing i am wary of dog parks which could also be like pet smart. I just walk him in heavy traffic areas. sometimes there's a lot of dogs and other times no. but its good for him to be around people too. And if you are just walking on sidewalks other dogs you encounter are on a leash 
keep us updated!!
hmm..one thing i didn't have when i got my puppy was baby gates-those proved to be a MUST. and a harness-those are the best things for puppies 
congrats!


----------



## Kamahi

Thanks!! I :wub: his dad too, and I hope Iorek looks every bit like him! 

No dog parks for me either! I have read WAY too many horror stories about them and have even had my own dog (a few years ago) attacked in one. I live out in the country so it's difficult for me to find good places to socialize my dogs with other dogs. That, and I don't know many "dog people" around here.  

My dogs are *heavily* socialized to people from a very young age. I didn't include that in my original post because socialization to _people_ is already covered. :thumbup: It's dog-dog socialization I've had problems with... We have a TSC not too far from my house that they go to all the time. (I've only ever seen a dog in there once, and I've been going there for almost two years now) They also go to festivals with large crowds of people, the track where there are quite a few people (unfortunately there's only one dog behind a fence on the whole track - a barking GSD that is never let out of that yard  ), they go to Petsmart, Land Between the Lakes, dog events, and virtually anywhere that allows dogs.  

I have 3 baby gates so that's already covered.  I am planning on getting an x-pen too. And I have a puppy harness already, so aside for a few additional items, I have almost everything ready for when the puppy arrives! 

I will make sure to keep everyone updated!


----------



## Kamahi

*Update: Litter Change!
*
Planned Name: "Iorek" Tamaska von Schöne Stadt
Going to pick up: 4 1/2 weeks!!!
Gender: Male
Breeder: Schöne Stadt
Sire: SG Ali von den Schwedenschanzen - German shepherd dog
Dam: Elsa von dem Waldkonig - German shepherd dog
Status: Puppies are on the ground (3 1/2 weeks old) and the deposit has been placed 
Lines: 100% DDR/East German


----------



## FG167

Kamahi said:


> Planned Name: "Iorek" Tamaska von Schöne Stadt


I LOVE his name and boy is he going to be handsome!!

I got updated puppy pics (the pups are 3 weeks in the pic). If all goes well this time, I will be getting one of these four boys. There is one bicolor (on the left) and three sables. His name will be Kastle and he turned 5 weeks old yesterday so not too terribly long left to wait!!!! EEEEEEEEEeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  I'm starting to get really excited...


----------



## LaRen616

FG167 said:


> I LOVE his name and boy is he going to be handsome!!
> 
> I got updated puppy pics (the pups are 3 weeks in the pic). If all goes well this time, I will be getting one of these four boys. There is one bicolor (on the left) and three sables. His name will be Kastle and he turned 5 weeks old yesterday so not too terribly long left to wait!!!! EEEEEEEEEeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  I'm starting to get really excited...


They are so adorable! I will take them all!


----------



## LaRen616

I have one whole year left before I get my puppy!


----------



## FG167

LaRen616 said:


> They are so adorable! I will take them all!  I have one whole year left before I get my puppy!


LOL Oh I have NO desire to have more than one young baby like that at a time. I do have HIGH HIGH hopes for this puppy though. I think that Rinus should be picking which male is mine in the next week or two so I will know really soon. 

I bet that time will fly by! I felt like I had forever to wait until July when I paid for this pup but now I feel like it came too fast!!


----------



## LaRen616

FG167 said:


> LOL Oh I have NO desire to have more than one young baby like that at a time. I do have HIGH HIGH hopes for this puppy though. I think that Rinus should be picking which male is mine in the next week or two so I will know really soon.
> 
> I bet that time will fly by! I felt like I had forever to wait until July when I paid for this pup but now I feel like it came too fast!!


I really like the name you chose for him. 

I have been officially waiting since January and I feel like time is barely passing.


----------



## FG167

LaRen616 said:


> I really like the name you chose for him.
> 
> I have been officially waiting since January and I feel like time is barely passing.


It's already half gone!

Thanks! I guess if I'm going to put my info on here, I should do it right and go by what everyone else has...

*Name: *Kastle - not sure which kennel name he will have yet...
*Going to have shipped:* July!!! 
*Gender:* Male
*Breeder:* Rinus Bastiaansen 
* Sire: *V Como vom Bonauer Wald
*Dam:* G Optikas Hetty


----------



## Klamari

FG167 said:


> *Sire: *V Como vom Bonauer Wald


Nice! I saw a couple videos of this dog the other day. Very impressive!!


----------



## lonestarag05

Pick up in 1 week from today, can't wait!


----------



## FG167

Klamari said:


> Nice! I saw a couple videos of this dog the other day. Very impressive!!


Thanks! I am very excited! I can't believe how fast the time has gone and I can't wait to know which male is mine and see what he's like!


----------



## GSD84

Hey everyone! Been trying to convince hubby to visit a breeder with me, and he finally agreed today! We fell in love with the pups! But they only had 2 long haired females left, and we really wanted a short haired, so we will be placing a deposit tomorrow for the next litter planned July 22!!!!! Cannot wait! As she will be coming home with us Beginning of Sept! Seems so far away!


----------



## Kamahi

1 week left!!!!! And I am soo excited!! 

I don't know how I'll choose.... (though I am really liking blue collar male, orange collar male, and green collar male)









(Pictures are from breeder's website: t_litter )


----------



## TechieDog

Kamahi said:


> 1 week left!!!!! And I am soo excited!!
> 
> I don't know how I'll choose.... (though I am really liking blue collar male, orange collar male, and green collar male)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Pictures are from breeder's website: t_litter )


They look great but don't pick based-on looks! Good luck.

Hopefully my wait will end soon too


----------



## Kamahi

FG167 said:


> *I LOVE his name *and boy is he going to be handsome!!


Thanks!! I have always loved the name Iorek..and I love the meaning of the name even more, because it fits my opinion of how the GSD temperament should be to a "T"!  And I love the name Tamaska because the meaning is close to the same as the meaning of the name Iorek. 



> I got updated puppy pics (the pups are 3 weeks in the pic). If all goes well this time, I will be getting one of these four boys. There is one bicolor (on the left) and three sables. His name will be Kastle and he turned 5 weeks old yesterday so not too terribly long left to wait!!!! EEEEEEEEEeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  I'm starting to get really excited...


Awww, I LOVE them!!! (And I :wub: their pedigree too!) Such cute babies!


----------



## Kamahi

TechieDog said:


> They look great but don't pick based-on looks! Good luck.
> 
> Hopefully my wait will end soon too


Oh I know!! Right now I don't really know much about their individual temperaments, so the three that I do like, I will admit, were chosen based on their looks. However, when I go to the breeders to temperament test (I've used this temperament test twice in the past and both times I ended up with the *perfect *dog for me) if neither of those three with the looks that I like have the correct temperament for my lifestyle then I won't be bringing one of them home with me. I will definitely be picking based on their temperament, but I am crossing my fingers that one of the darker sables has that perfect temperament for me because I DO prefer that look to a lighter sable. And as far as the temperament vs looks argument goes, my opinion is that a dog with both the temperament and "look" you are wanting is the "total package." But with all of that being said, if one of the lighter sables has the correct temperament for me, and none of the others do, then I will take home the lighter sable.


----------



## King&Skylar

This is my baby boy! He'll be 8 weeks old tomorrow!

Name: Kayden Courage (reg'd name is Caden)
Born: May 13, 2011
Comes home around August 7th, when he's 12 weeks- but possibly at 10 weeks instead, we don't know for sure yet 

He is very confident, fearless, outgoing, and is "middle of the road" as far as energy and drives go. He can play for a looong time, but can also just hang out with the breeder. He is more clingy than Skylar was, i'm fine with that haha.
He is from DDR lines. 

This is him:










He's on the far right of this picture, cuddled with the sable :wub:


----------



## Jessiewessie99

King&Skylar said:


> This is my baby boy! He'll be 8 weeks old tomorrow!
> 
> Name: Kayden Courage (reg'd name is Caden)
> Born: May 13, 2011
> Comes home around August 7th, when he's 12 weeks- but possibly at 10 weeks instead, we don't know for sure yet
> 
> He is very confident, fearless, outgoing, and is "middle of the road" as far as energy and drives go. He can play for a looong time, but can also just hang out with the breeder. He is more clingy than Skylar was, i'm fine with that haha.
> He is from DDR lines.
> 
> This is him:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's on the far right of this picture, cuddled with the sable :wub:


How cute!! Who is his breeder?


----------



## King&Skylar

Jessiewessie99 said:


> How cute!! Who is his breeder?


He is from "Gratitude Lane" in New Brunswick, Canada.
They don't have a website.


----------



## Jessiewessie99

oh ok.lol


----------



## LaRen616

I am hoping to bring my puppy home next year sometime between April/May/June 

Only 9 more months, it's like being pregnant! :crazy:


----------



## FG167

Kastle is coming in on July 12th!!! He is one of these 4 males, breeder is still torn on which will be the right one for me. He says he is picking tomorrow


----------



## elisabeth_00117

Oh gosh! He's cute!!! Well, whichever one "he" is!!! They are all adorable! Hahaha.. 

The wait is almost over for me.... only about 6 or so hours left before I get my girl.


----------



## LaRen616

elisabeth_00117 said:


> The wait is almost over for me.... only about 6 or so hours left before I get my girl.


Quit rubbing it in!


----------



## elisabeth_00117

Can't.. I am TOO EXCITED!


----------



## Scooba

FG167 said:


> Kastle is coming in on July 12th!!! He is one of these 4 males, breeder is still torn on which will be the right one for me. He says he is picking tomorrow


My female will also be coming in on the 12th from Rinus (same Como x Hetty litter)

Bottom right pic is her.


----------



## FG167

elisabeth_00117 said:


> Oh gosh! He's cute!!! Well, whichever one "he" is!!! They are all adorable! Hahaha..
> 
> The wait is almost over for me.... only about 6 or so hours left before I get my girl.


LOL I know - that's what I said too! I told Rinus I did not care which pup as long as he has the temperament and drives I want 

Oooohhhhh pictures please!!! I work 3rds so I'll be up and waiting 



Scooba said:


> My female will also be coming in on the 12th from Rinus (same Como x Hetty litter)
> 
> Bottom right pic is her.


You already know! I am jealous! What will you be doing with her? Do you have a name picked out? I am excited to see how they mature!


----------



## Scooba

I have been deciding on a name. Since she is all black, i was thinking Kala or Kali. 

Kala means black. Kali came from Kala and means "the black one" also know as the goddess of destruction in mythology.

She was picked for Schutzhund.


----------



## FG167

Scooba said:


> I have been deciding on a name. Since she is all black, i was thinking Kala or Kali.
> 
> Kala means black. Kali came from Kala and means "the black one" also know as the goddess of destruction in mythology.
> 
> She was picked for Schutzhund.


I love Kali, it was one of the names I had set aside for Eden. I also love mythology based names.

That's fantastic - do you have a club already? I am also getting a SchH prospect and cannot wait. I have his half-brother at my house already (Jason's Ike) so I have a pretty good idea of what I could be getting


----------



## mkinttrim

Getting our new addition 7/15. Sable male out of Kerstone Kennels, born 4/27 same birthday as my wife.


----------



## TechieDog

Scooba said:


> My female will also be coming in on the 12th from Rinus (same Como x Hetty litter)
> 
> Bottom right pic is her.


Wow, looks like you guys are buying up this litter! It will be cool to see how all of these Como pups develop. They look so much alike (facial features) too.

Good luck.


----------



## TechieDog

mkinttrim said:


> Getting our new addition 7/15. Sable male out of Kerstone Kennels, born 4/27 same birthday as my wife.


He looks great. Good luck and ENjoy. I am super jealous.
<------------stillll waiting.


----------



## robinhuerta

*I'm sorta on a potential waiting list*...yep! 
I've asked Cliff to "let me know" when he has a puppy that he "knows" would fit my life.....this may take some time, but I'm in no rush...and I'm sure he will find one "perfect" for me!! 

*No pressure Cliff!! hint..hint..*


----------



## FG167

robinhuerta said:


> *I'm sorta on a potential waiting list*...yep!
> I've asked Cliff to "let me know" when he has a puppy that he "knows" would fit my life.....this may take some time, but I'm in no rush...and I'm sure he will find one "perfect" for me!!
> 
> *No pressure Cliff!! hint..hint..*


Oooohhh I am excited!


----------



## Jessiewessie99

I think someone else here on the board has a puppy from Cliff.


----------



## selzer

I am on a waiting list, sort of. I will be keeping a dog pup out of Odessa and Herko.


----------



## Ishmail

I'm on a waiting list for a True Haus puppy! I am so happy to have chosen True Haus after months of research. Cindy has been absolutely wonderful to deal with and my wife and I are confident that we made a great decision. 9 more months to go


----------



## MattL

I am waiting 4 more weeks for my puppy to come home. I don’t know if I am going to make it. I'll just have to spend the time reading the forums and puppy proofing.

Name: Ace "The bat-hound" Von Hoff
Homecoming: Sept 2nd 2011
Gender: Male
Breeder: My parents Von Hoff Kennels in Providence, NY
Lines: Bella (Mom) is an all black European from Sukee Kennels in Maine, Scout (Dad) is American from Cripple Creek German Shepherds in Middleburgh, NY

I've known the sire and dame for years as they were my parents dogs. Scout is a lovable family dog who is ever vigilant over the birds that keep taking "his" food from "his" birdfeeder. Bella is the brains of the operation and lets scout handle the perimeter checks as it gets in the way of her naps. This is the final litter for Bella she needs a break. Little Ace was born on the 4th of July and is currently 6.24 lbs and almost 5 weeks old. I got a bit worried the last time I visited him as he was not as playful as the other puppies. Turns out he had eaten too much and was in a food coma. According to my dad he has excellent manners already and will make a fine dog. He has had to tell a few customers that Ace was spoken for.


----------



## LaRen616

Breed: GSD

Gender: Female

Color: Black or Dark Sable

Name: SBD Posejpal's Maleficent aka Malice

Lines: Czech

Sire: Titus Vom Ramhausen

Dam: Penni Von Khaus

Breeder: Shepherds By Design

Coming March/April/May 2012


----------



## Dainerra

*cheer* here' hoping that the repeat breeding is as awesome as the first!


----------



## LaRen616

Dainerra said:


> *cheer* here' hoping that the repeat breeding is as awesome as the first!


:fingerscrossed: My fingers are crossed!

I get to meet Mona, Rein, Titus and Penni next weekend!


----------



## DaveWallerCB

WOW! I sat here and read all 432 post of this thread. And though I'm not on an "offical" list it made me realize two things:

1) I REALLY, REALLY want a puppy.
2) I'm very slow business wise. 

I'm still researching breeders and keeping my options open, but hopefully I'll have news to post on this thread soon. I'm very happy, and a little jealous to all of you who already have your little pals.


----------



## Emoore

DaveWallerCB said:


> I'm still researching breeders and keeping my options open, but hopefully I'll have news to post on this thread soon. I'm very happy, and a little jealous to all of you who already have your little pals.


Mine's already a BIG pal!


----------



## DaveWallerCB

Emoore said:


> Mine's already a BIG pal!


And a handsome Big pal. Everyone on the first couple of 44 pages of this thread's pal's are Big now. ha..ha..


----------



## sna1987

I'm going to be getting a black and tan female in mid August. We are naming her Zonda.


----------



## Bunch of Rascals

I took all day but read through every post on this thread! I couldn't stop  Franks is still too young to start thinking seriously about another puppy but the hubs and I have decided that when he is about 3 we will get him another babes. I am already starting to look into breeders and can feel the excitement vicariously through all of you!!!!! I learned a lot about what I do/do not want in a breeder this time around am taking great pleasure in the hunt. I'm so happy for all of you


----------



## Bunch of Rascals

After I put this up I could not stop thinking about all the rescues out there that need people to look past the cute puppy breath. As much as I want a fluff ball to enjoy again I am going to rescue first and then look back for pups in a few more years. I'm still going to enjoy all of your excitement though!


----------



## GSD84

We are officially getting our girl Sept 17 and I am sooo nervous as this will be my first dog, and I am so overwhelmed with all the info and training methods! But overall I cant wait!


----------



## hallix

Planned name: Cierny vom Eisenherz
Shipping Planned: Mid-November?
Gender: Female
Breeder: vom Eisenherz near Chicago, IL
Lines: West German Working
Sire: V2(US) Chico vom Inheidener See - German Shepherd Dog
Dam: V Capri vom Hagenberg - German Shepherd Dog

Status: Breeding has occurred, deposit is placed. I should get first pick female after the breeder. Litter due Mid-September. I'll be getting her for Sch/PSA. I am ENTIRELY too excited. I have been waiting for this for a loooong time. I am also quite nervous because this is a repeat breeding and the puppies from the last litter all turned out amazing. It's going to be a challenge, but I am looking forward to it! I have most of what I need and am already part of a club. As it gets closer to time for me to actually get her, I will finish getting other equipment.


----------



## Glacier

hallix said:


> Planned name: Cierny vom Eisenherz
> Shipping Planned: Mid-November?
> Gender: Female
> Breeder: vom Eisenherz near Chicago, IL
> Lines: West German Working
> Sire: V2(US) Chico vom Inheidener See - German Shepherd Dog
> Dam: V Capri vom Hagenberg - German Shepherd Dog
> 
> Status: Breeding has occurred, deposit is placed. I should get first pick female after the breeder. Litter due Mid-September. I'll be getting her for Sch/PSA. I am ENTIRELY too excited. I have been waiting for this for a loooong time. I am also quite nervous because this is a repeat breeding and the puppies from the last litter all turned out amazing. It's going to be a challenge, but I am looking forward to it! I have most of what I need and am already part of a club. As it gets closer to time for me to actually get her, I will finish getting other equipment.



Awesome, I'd love to get a pup out of Capri.


----------



## hallix

Glacier said:


> Awesome, I'd love to get a pup out of Capri.


Yeah, I have been looking for my next puppy for about 2 years now. I kept going back to Jen and some of the breedings she had planned. Then the litter I _was_ going to get a puppy from fell through and I ended up back with her when she was planning this one. I am ENTIRELY too excited!


----------



## LaRen616

Breed: GSD

Gender: Female

Color: Red Sable or Dark Sable

Name: SBD Posejpal's Maleficent aka Malice

Lines: Czech

Sire: Ghost Von Hausmeyer

Dam: Tia Z Dragon

Breeder: Shepherds By Design

Coming March/April/May 2012 

I met both dogs and absolutely fell in love with Tia, she was gorgeous, perfect size, perfect coat and color, great temperment and the way she interacted with the breeder reminded me of my Sinister. I am very excited to get a puppy from her. :wub:


----------



## Josie/Zeus

I'll play!!

Gender: Male
Color: Black/Red
Name: Koda
Lines: Beautiful West German Showline 
Sire: Xbox dei Precision
Dam: Vallie vom Haus Kirschental
Breeder: Alta Tollhaus
Coming: Probably tomorrow!


So excited!!


----------



## Ronda

Josie/Zeus said:


> I'll play!!
> 
> Gender: Male
> Color: Black/Red
> Name: Koda
> Lines: Beautiful West German Showline
> Sire: Xbox dei Precision
> Dam: Vallie vom Haus Kirschental
> Breeder: Alta Tollhaus
> Coming: Probably tomorrow!
> 
> 
> So excited!!


Oh, I'm so happy for you! I hope this puppy helps you heal. Hugs.

Ronda


----------



## Jessiewessie99

Josie/Zeus said:


> I'll play!!
> 
> Gender: Male
> Color: Black/Red
> Name: Koda
> Lines: Beautiful West German Showline
> Sire: Xbox dei Precision
> Dam: Vallie vom Haus Kirschental
> Breeder: Alta Tollhaus
> Coming: Probably tomorrow!
> 
> 
> So excited!!


I just love Julie's dogs!And Julie is such a nice person.

I can't wait to see pictures of the pup!


----------



## DaveWallerCB

I'm still waiting to get on a list and breeding to happen. But I guess it's like they say, "good things come to those that wait."

But I've got puppy fever driving me crazy.:crazy:


----------



## BR870

We're on two waiting lists, Grand Canyon K9 and Sequoyah Shepherds. We are number 4 on the list for a male puppy from Grand Canyons J litter. If there are enough males we will go with that one. If not, we are on the waiting list for Sequoyah's November litter from Rayna also.

Grand Canyon's J Litter Pup
Gender: Male
Breeder: Grand Canyon K9 Czech German Shepherds Import Working Line
Lines Czech/DDR
Sire: Dyk Mania Bohemia - German Shepherd Dog
Dam: VEL.DOB. Kessy Bohemia Sta-Se - German Shepherd Dog
Due : Early September

or 

Sequoyah German Shepherds "?" Litter Pup
Gender: Male
Breeder: Sequoyah German Shepherds
Lines: DDR
Sire: Patron
Dame: Rayna
Status: Breeding planned for November

We really like both breeders and pairings, and will be delighted with a pup from either one. So its up to fate now...


----------



## SitUbuSit

Josie/Zeus said:


> I'll play!!
> 
> Gender: Male
> Color: Black/Red
> Name: Koda
> Lines: Beautiful West German Showline
> Sire: Xbox dei Precision
> Dam: Vallie vom Haus Kirschental
> Breeder: Alta Tollhaus
> Coming: Probably tomorrow!
> 
> 
> So excited!!


Koda couldn't have asked for a better home -- so excited for you!


----------



## SitUbuSit

*Gender*: Female
*Color*: Black/Red
*Lines*: WGSL
*Sire*: Alta-Tollhaus Gavin
*Dam*: Zucca Tchipsy vom Kirschental
*Breeder*: Alta-Tollhaus
*Puppy Status*: Due Sept 15
*Human Status*: Way too excited to wait!!


----------



## Jessiewessie99

SitUbuSit said:


> *Gender*: Female
> *Color*: Black/Red
> *Lines*: WGSL
> *Sire*: Alta-Tollhaus Gavin
> *Dam*: Zucca Tchipsy vom Kirschental
> *Breeder*: Alta-Tollhaus
> *Puppy Status*: Due Sept 15
> *Human Status*: Way too excited to wait!!


I am jealous you are getting a Zucca puppy.lol


----------



## SitUbuSit

Jessiewessie99 said:


> I am jealous you are getting a Zucca puppy.lol


I can't wait -- I'm just nervous that I might jinx things somehow. She is getting older in years and this might be her final litter. 

I will post lots of pictures for you, Jessica!


----------



## Josie/Zeus

Koda will land in 5 hours!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LARHAGE

That is so cool Josie!! I think God works in strange ways and this was meant to be, Koda is a lucky dog to have had such a wonderful owner in Al, and now in you!!!! I can't wait for your pictures, Koda is a gorgeous puppy.


----------



## Kris10

Josie/Zeus said:


> Koda will land in 5 hours!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


So excited for you and your family and can't wait to see some pics!


----------



## gsdniko

Planned Name: Niko
Going to pick up/ have shipped: Tomorrow!!
Gender: male
Breeder: Von Wyndmoor Shepherds

Already have all the supplies and have for a couple weeks. Can't wait to pick him up.


----------



## BR870

New developments since I wrote in this thread yesterday. Well it looks like we'll be getting a puppy from Grand Canyons I litter instead of J. The pups were born last night!

Grand Canyon's I Litter Pup
Possible Name: Indy or Inko von der Canyon
Gender: Male
Breeder: Grand Canyon K9 Czech German Shepherds Import Working Line
Lines Czech/DDR
Sire: Dux Valov Dvor - German Shepherd Dog
Dam:Geena Bady-Ron - German Shepherd Dog
Born: 6/24/11

GrandCanyon sends the pups out at 9 weeks. So we should get the lil guy just before Halloween.

Very excited...


----------



## Danielle609

Congrats Josie!! That is awesome!! and Also congrats BR870!! So exciting!! I am going to add myself to this list even though I am not on an official waiting list for any particular litter (Oh how I wish though  )

But I will be getting a Huerta Hof pup in the hopefully not too distant future! Just waiting until we are ready...welll *I *am ready...LOL. I don't have any girl names picked out, but if it is a boy his call name will be Modus


----------



## BR870

Thank you. Grand Canyon posted up pics last night, so we got our first pics! We've decided to go with the name "Izra"


----------



## CelticGlory

I'll add mine, it can change though.

Possible Name: TBD (depends if there is a theme and what letter)
Year: 2012 
Gender: Male (or female depending on temperament)
Color: depends, I like the 'traditional' look
Lines: Show lines
Purpose: possible show dog/pet companion (depends when I start teaching)
Breeder: TBD (still looking at breeders, have interest in a certain breeder that starts with "s"
Sire: TBD
Dam: TBD

I wanna add my non-GSD choice as well

Possible Name: Draco or Hayden
Year: 2012
Breed: Labrador Retriever
Breeder: Won't say except if she still breeds next year starts with "k" and she's been around for along time, otherwise a certain "D" breeder.
Gender: Male
Color: Yellow or Black
Purpose: Possible Show
Sire: TBD
Dam: TBD

The reason I added two is because I can end up getting my lab puppy OR my GSD first and wait for a while. Otherwise like I said in the other thread I will get a kitten and a puppy to start with my pack.


----------



## Rachel1422

*Soon to Be Addition*

Possible Name: Not sure... The registered name has to be a 'Z'...Call Name TBD...
Year: 2011
Gender: Female as I was told it would be a better companion for our Male Neutered Lab
Color: Black and Tan, Stock Coat that is heavily saddled
Lines: Show lines
Purpose: Companion
Breeder: Snowy Creek Shpeherds
Sire: Caruso
Dam: Sydney

Pups are 5 weeks August 29th.


----------



## sddeadeye

Our future puppy is a ways out yet due to my current deployment. So far I am on a contact list for a future mating and I'm too excited not to share.

Possible Name: Undecided
Year: 2012
Gender: Female
Purpose: Agility, Obedience, Family Companion
Breeder: Kleinen Hain
Sire: Enzo
Dam: Wayra


----------



## NancyJ

Planned Name: Beau
Going to pick up/ have shipped: Oct 1, 2010
Gender: Male
Breeder: Chiodo Kennels WV
Status: On the ground ready to go.
Type: Czech x WGWL


----------



## LaRen616

jocoyn said:


> Planned Name: Beau
> Going to pick up/ have shipped: Oct 1, 2010
> Gender: Male
> Breeder: Chiodo Kennels WV
> Status: On the ground ready to go.
> Type: Czech x WGWL
> He is the little sable
> pupsinschool - YouTube


Adorable!

Congrats, I am so excited for you! 

My pup is Czech/WGWL too, I cant wait to read stories about him. 

How old will he be when you get him?


----------



## NancyJ

LaRen616 said:


> Adorable!
> 
> Congrats, I am so excited for you!
> 
> My pup is Czech/WGWL too, I cant wait to read stories about him.
> 
> How old will he be when you get him?


Wow you have a way to go!
This is better
puppies

I am so NOT ready for him! I was planning on getting a young adult so I am rushing to puppy-prep (no prob though) we hope he will make it as my next cadaverdog. Going to have fun with Halloween pictures in our "Graveyard" I think  He will be 11 weeks. She is good and her place is a very rich environment for a puppy.


----------



## LaRen616

jocoyn said:


> Wow you have a way to go!
> This is better
> puppies
> 
> I am so NOT ready for him! I was planning on getting a young adult so I am rushing to puppy-prep (no prob though) we hope he will make it as my next cadaverdog. Going to have fun with Halloween pictures in our "Graveyard" I think  He will be 11 weeks. She is good and her place is a very rich environment for a puppy.


Awesome! 11 weeks old is the perfect age to recieve a puppy IMO, I got both of mine when they were 11 weeks old, potty training goes by faster! :laugh:


----------



## Kamahi

I'm currently on a contact list for when the breeding does take place. 

Planned Name: Zoran (Not sure yet, but if I can't find anything I like better, I'll use this name)
Picking Up: Spring 2012 (This gives me a good 1 year age difference between him and my youngest GSD, Iorek)
Gender: Male
Purpose: Schutzhund, Competitive Obedience, Agility, Dock Diving, Active companion, and *maybe* Rally
Color: Solid Black
Breeder: He'll be from the same breeder my dog Jaeger (RIP) was from - they don't have a website.
Sire: Shep (Jaeger's sire, :wub: him)
Dam: Rosey (Jaeger's dam's half-sister; Rosey reminds me so much of Jaeger, in both her looks and temperament :wub: )
Status: The breeding hasn't taken place yet, but I have 1st pick when it does.
Lines: Czech and West German Working (with some DDR)


----------



## SitUbuSit

Reviving this thread with an updated entry, now that the pups are on the ground. Instead of a female, I'm getting a male and couldn't be happier about it. Would be interested to hear updates from others on here as well. 

*Gender*: Male
*Name*: Batman 
*Lines*: WGSL
*Sire*: Alta-Tollhaus Gavin
*Dam*: Zucca Tchipsy vom Kirschental
*Breeder*: Alta-Tollhaus
*Puppy Status*: Born Sept 13 -- can't wait to find out which pup is mine!

I don't think I've ever been this excited for anything in my adult life. I flew to the breeder's last weekend to spend a day with the pups, dam and sire. It made everything seem so much more real and exciting. Puppy photos on the A-T blog (*Warning*: Extreme cuteness ahead. Side effects may include severe puppy fever): U-Litter Outside | Long-Dangerous Tails


----------



## marshies

Gender: Unknown!
Name:...Batman is sounding good! But either a B or C litter pup
Lines: WGSL
Sire:...no idea!
Dam: also no idea!
Breeder: Team Huerta Hof
Puppy Status: Not yet confirmed! Looking at about a February timeline of bringing the pup home.

So excited...wish I had more news so I could obsess over every day! I peruse through the Alta-tollhaus blogs on a daily basis, just to stare at the puppy cuteness.


----------



## BlackGSD

With any luck, I will be able to post on here in another couple of months!! Don't want to jinx it. :nono: I can say that it WON'T be A GSD puppy though.


----------



## IllinoisGSD

We have a deposit in with Mike Diehl. We're leaving the selection up to Mike and because he has two litters so close together he is going to pick the best fit for us between the two litters.

*Gender:* Male
*Name:* Undecided 
*Lines:* Czech
*Sire:* 
a)Irmus Galan Nalag
b)Kutter vom Landesberg
*Dam: *
a)Ria Neresnícka dolina
b)Engi Japedo 
*Breeder:* z Diehlomov
*Puppy Status:* Both litters due mid-late Nov.


----------



## LARHAGE

SitUbuSit said:


> Reviving this thread with an updated entry, now that the pups are on the ground. Instead of a female, I'm getting a male and couldn't be happier about it. Would be interested to hear updates from others on here as well.
> 
> *Gender*: Male
> *Name*: Batman
> *Lines*: WGSL
> *Sire*: Alta-Tollhaus Gavin
> *Dam*: Zucca Tchipsy vom Kirschental
> *Breeder*: Alta-Tollhaus
> *Puppy Status*: Born Sept 13 -- can't wait to find out which pup is mine!
> 
> I don't think I've ever been this excited for anything in my adult life. I flew to the breeder's last weekend to spend a day with the pups, dam and sire. It made everything seem so much more real and exciting. Puppy photos on the A-T blog (*Warning*: Extreme cuteness ahead. Side effects may include severe puppy fever): U-Litter Outside | Long-Dangerous Tails


 


Jennie, you have to post the picture of you and your baby daddy, it's gorgeous!!!!


----------



## SitUbuSit

LARHAGE said:


> Jennie, you have to post the picture of you and your baby daddy, it's gorgeous!!!!


Your wish is my command, Lorie. Here's the picture w/my pup's sire, Lorie's Gavin (photo credit: 24kgsd). As you can see, we became fast friends! A lot has been said about how handsome Gavin is, but his looks are matched only by his superb temperament. Rock solid and a total goofball -- what you don't see in the picture is that he's not sitting next to me, he's actually sitting on TOP of me! LOL. I love his regal, eagle-eyed expression, while at the same time, he's trying to sit on my lap like a big ol' puppy. Just a super lovely and fun dog. Thank you, Lorie. I want my Batman to grow up just like him.


----------



## sddeadeye

I love Alta-Tollhaus's dogs. Even though I decided to go with a working line pup, I still greatly admire Julie's dogs as well. I admit I do check in to her blog regularly to see what her dogs and their progeny are doing. Good luck with your new, upcoming puppy! If I decide to go with a WGSL in the future, Julie is at the top of my list.


----------



## CindyT

I have a deposit in on a Wildhaus pup! Due yesterday. Excited and nervous at the same time!


----------



## BlackGSD

Congrats Cindy!!!!!

What are you hoping to get? {As in gender and color.}


----------



## CindyT

Thanks Tracy! I want a female. As far as the color I really like the look of the dark sables but I will be happy with which ever Chris picks for me. She will be an agility dog and I will trust Chris to pick the best agility,companion, obedience dog ever!


----------



## BlackGSD

You're welcome. Females are the best!!!!!!! I figured you were wanting another agility dog! I bet you are on pins and needles waiting for them to be born.


----------



## CindyT

Just got an email that Eris's temp has dropped! Probably tonight or tomorrow. Hope there is a puppy for me!


----------



## BlackGSD

WooHoo. Fingers crossed! Do you have any names picked out?


----------



## Castlemaid

Oh my, another Wildhaus agility star about to be born! Congrats on the up-coming new pup!  Have been hoping to hear about the new babies, looks like Eris decided to keep everyone in suspense a bit. 

(Okay people, we need more Schutzhund Wildhaus owners out there, these agility people are putting us to shame! ).


----------



## onyx'girl

Cindy T~ the wait will be torture! I hope Eris whelps soon, I've been waiting for pupdates and so far nothing. 
I agree, Lucia, but I really, really want to get Karlo into agility...he loves it and is very graceful for his size. If my Schh group disbands, we will probably get into agility, just for the fun, not so much the competitive aspect.


----------



## CindyT

Onyx'Girl- that's what I said when I first started Zeus in Agility "just for fun", sure! It's quite addictive, never in a million years thought that he would be MACH Zeus!
Do you have a Wildhaus dog?

Tracy - lots of names picked out but haven't decided on one yet. If there is a pup right for me I'll see what registered name Chris gives her and go from there.


----------



## nitemares

Planned Name: TBD litter name Dante
Picking Up: Last week of November 2011
Gender: Male
Purpose: Schutzhund, Active companion
Color: Sable
Breeder: Art z Lipin
Sire: Hoky Va Pe
Dam: Niki ze Stribrneho kamene
Status: Puppy was born September 9th (me and hubby's anniversary) 
Lines: Mostly WGWL but I've been studying the whole pedigree working my way to Horand LOL and figured there's actually a lot of DDR in his pedigree from the Dams side, still working my way back on the sires side.


----------



## BlackGSD

Onyx'Girls boy "Karlo" is from the Wildhaus "G" litter, He is a littermate to Castlemaids Gryff.


----------



## CindyT

I can't wait to join the Wildhaus "family"!


----------



## onyx'girl

I am surprised we still haven't heard a pupdate...Eris is really baking these buns...wonder if they'll be really dark?


----------



## CindyT

Funny onyx'girl! I hope so I like the dark pigments! Just got an update, nothing yet!


----------



## BlackGSD

Cindy, 

Anything yet?


----------



## marshies

What do you guys do between posting here that you're waiting for a puppy, and the long months in between when the puppy hasn't been born yet?? I'm dying in the wait!


----------



## BlackGSD

marshies said:


> What do you guys do between posting here that you're waiting for a puppy, and the long months in between when the puppy hasn't been born yet?? I'm dying in the wait!


Suffer thru everyone else getting their puppy before YOU!!!!! LOL.


----------



## marshies

BlackGSD said:


> Suffer thru everyone else getting their puppy before YOU!!!!! LOL.


I feel really conflicted about puppy postings.
On the one hand, I LOVE hearing about my breeder's and other breeder's litters before mine is born. I go on the Altatollhaus thread every day to look at the puppy updates. On the other hand, looking at puppies, especially my breeder's earlier litters, makes me want to just pick up the phone and tell her to give me the earliest available puppy.

Life is just too difficult. :laugh:


----------



## CindyT

7 puppies born last night! 3 females and 4 males! All cute and healthy! Now I wish I was closer so I could seem them as soon as allowed. But I am close to 2000 miles away. Pictures will have to do.


----------



## BlackGSD

CindyT said:


> 7 puppies born last night! 3 females and 4 males! All cute and healthy! Now I wish I was closer so I could seem them as soon as allowed. But I am close to 2000 miles away. Pictures will have to do.


WOO HOO¡!!!!! Did they say what colors they are? At least they are GREAT about taking pictures regularly.


----------



## CindyT

Looks like one sable, 4 black and tan and 3 black.


----------



## BlackGSD

marshies said:


> I feel really conflicted about puppy postings.
> On the one hand, I LOVE hearing about my breeder's and other breeder's litters before mine is born. I go on the Altatollhaus thread every day to look at the puppy updates. On the other hand, looking at puppies, especially my breeder's earlier litters, makes me want to just pick up the phone and tell her to give me the earliest available puppy.
> 
> Life is just too difficult. :laugh:


Well you could always take a break from the board for a while if it is too difficult! Or just think of all the sleep deprived new puppy owners out there with arms that look like hamburger, taking puppies out in the middle of the night in the COLD, while you are sleeping and WARM and in one piece!!


----------



## CindyT

Thanks for reminding me Tracy!

"sleep deprived new puppy owners out there with arms that look like hamburger, taking puppies out in the middle of the night in the COLD" !!!


----------



## BlackGSD

CindyT said:


> Looks like one sable, 4 black and tan and 3 black.


Did she say which genders were which colors? Watch the females be one of each color! LOL


----------



## CindyT

Yes, 2 B/T and one black on the females. 2 black, 1 sable, one B/T on the males.


----------



## BlackGSD

CindyT said:


> Thanks for reminding me Tracy!
> 
> "sleep deprived new puppy owners out there with arms that look like hamburger, taking puppies out in the middle of the night in the COLD" !!!


OOPS!!!!!! You weren't supposed to see that! LOL

Well I don't know which you would prefer, but I hope you get a little black girl. They are my favorites!


----------



## jstra84

I know I chose the right breed as I just read through all 50 pages of posts reading about everyone getting there puppies. I probably won't be getting a pup for two to three years, waiting to finish school and more importantly waiting for my SAR team to develop a little more so the puppy gets the best training for SAR. Even though I haven't chosen yet between WGSL and working lines, I don't care about the lines as long as the dog has a good pedigree, can work, and most importantly comes from a good breeder, I already have a few chosen out a few breeders for after I decide. The puppy pics rock although I'm not sure if its making the time go by slower or faster.


----------



## cassadee7

Just a public service announcement...

Eris puppies are the best!


----------



## Kingsj

Breed: GSD

Gender: Female

Color: Black or Bi-color

Name: L-vom Wildhaus

Lines: working (German/Czech)

Sire: Miky z Tresnaku (Weberhaus)

Dam: Eris vom Wildhaus

Breeder: Wildhaus Kennels (YEAH!)

P/U estimated on 01JAN12

So I started cyberstalking Chris and her website about the same time I started reading this thread... back in 2007...j/k. I am sincerely grateful I am not the only person who stays up at night staring at pics of 2wk old puppies, trying to imagine how the adult dog will look. I still may be the only one playing "clicker games" with my children (yes, exactly when my butt hits the ground...). It makes it difficult to try to reigning in my enthusiasm to my breeder. I've heard she has taken out restraining orders on other puppy enthusiasts.

I am so excited to get a dog that is an all around, go-anywhere-do-anything, confident companion! My last sweet dog was very shy and fearful. She was an obedience champion in the living room, though!

I am buzzing with anticipation for a Wildhaus dog! Some of you have already heard from me, and I thank you for all the incredible responses I've gotten. I cannot wait to get the pup home!

Kingsley


----------



## BlackGSD

Kingsley,

Congrats on your upcoming new addition. Looks like there will be 2 "L" litter girls on the board!


----------



## BR870

Since my plans with the previous breeder fell through, here is my new waiting list info...

Name: Ezra von der Rennbahn
Pick Up: Dec 1
Gender: Male
Breeder: RennbahnK9
Sire: Uruk von Karthago SchH3 VPG3
Dam: Fanta von der Olgameister SchH3 IPO3 FH
Lines: WGWL


----------



## ladyfreckles

Planned Name: Viking
Going to pick up/ have shipped: January 7th-14th 2012
Gender: Male
Breeder: Zeder-Kamme in Greenleaf Idaho 
Status: One week old


Devoting the next two months to studying as much as we can about dogs and puppy prepping the house. After Christmas we'll start getting the supplies and crate and things we need for the pup. Super excited. This pup couldn't come soon enough.


----------



## Emoore

ladyfreckles said:


> Planned Name: Viking
> Going to pick up/ have shipped: January 7th-14th 2012
> Gender: Male
> Breeder: Zeder-Kamme in Greenleaf Idaho
> Status: One week old
> 
> 
> Devoting the next two months to studying as much as we can about dogs and puppy prepping the house. After Christmas we'll start getting the supplies and crate and things we need for the pup. Super excited. This pup couldn't come soon enough.


Congratulations.  I picked up my puppy last year during the coldest February on record in North Texas. This February, when I'm snug in my bed at 3 in the morning, I'll think of you doing midnight potty trips and smile.


----------



## marshies

Must edit my entry

Name: Amaretto Von Huerta Hof
Shipping: December 10 - 20th, 2011
Gender: Female
Breeder: Team Huerta Hof
Status: Almost 14 weeks old

Have spent too many hours browsing other people's 4 month old girls, have spent too much money buying dog toys, have spent too little time doing home work. 

Cannot wait.


----------



## robinhuerta

@Marshies......took the first step in preparation of sending her to you....._I purchased_ _her new airline crate!_ *size large airline crate/LOTS of room for her!*


----------



## marshies

robinhuerta said:


> @Marshies......took the first step in preparation of sending her to you....._I purchased_ _her new airline crate!_ *size large airline crate/LOTS of room for her!*


I cleaned my entire house yesterday to prepare for her. There's now so much room in my bedroom for her crate, toys, and her. 

Wish time would go by faster! But alas, there are 3 practically impossible exams between now and the time she comes home.

Please post more pictures to sooth my pains Robin. :wub:


----------



## IllinoisGSD

Just an update on the litter we're waiting on 

*Gender:* Male
*Name: *Undecided 
*Lines:* Working
*Sire:* Kutter vom Landesberg
*Dam:* Engi Japedo 
*Breeder:* z Diehlomov
*Puppy Status:* Due 12/1/11


----------



## Emoore

Just to let you know how long this thread's been going on: 




Emoore said:


> Just got another pic of Kopper. . . . he is MAD because he just got a bath and his ear tattoo!












We should update with our "Waiting List alumni"!


----------



## BR870

BR870 said:


> Since my plans with the previous breeder fell through, here is my new waiting list info...
> 
> Name: Ezra von der Rennbahn
> Pick Up: Dec 1
> Gender: Male
> Breeder: RennbahnK9
> Sire: Uruk von Karthago SchH3 VPG3
> Dam: Fanta von der Olgameister SchH3 IPO3 FH
> Lines: WGWL


Just updating this... Its Dec 1, and we just got a call from the Breeder that Ezra is checked in and will be in the air shortly


----------



## SitUbuSit

marshies said:


> Must edit my entry
> 
> Name: Amaretto Von Huerta Hof
> Shipping: December 10 - 20th, 2011
> Gender: Female
> Breeder: Team Huerta Hof
> Status: Almost 14 weeks old
> 
> Have spent too many hours browsing other people's 4 month old girls, have spent too much money buying dog toys, have spent too little time doing home work.
> 
> Cannot wait.


Congratulations!!! Can't wait to see her!

You sound like me. I'm taking my Batman home at 4 months -- 35 days to go. But who's counting?

I think 4 months is an ideal time. Still in true puppyhood, but more bladder control!


----------



## marshies

SitUbuSit said:


> Congratulations!!! Can't wait to see her!
> 
> You sound like me. I'm taking my Batman home at 4 months -- 35 days to go. But who's counting?
> 
> I think 4 months is an ideal time. Still in true puppyhood, but more bladder control!


Yes, I'm actually REALLY glad for the 4 months thing. She's coming home in 2 weeks, so extremely excited.


----------



## Kamahi

Kamahi said:


> *Update: Litter Change!*
> 
> Planned Name: "Iorek" Tamaska von Schöne Stadt
> Going to pick up: 4 1/2 weeks!!!
> Gender: Male
> Breeder: Schöne Stadt
> Sire: SG Ali von den Schwedenschanzen - German shepherd dog
> Dam: Elsa von dem Waldkonig - German shepherd dog
> Status: Puppies are on the ground (3 1/2 weeks old) and the deposit has been placed
> Lines: 100% DDR/East German


*Update:* Heee's here!! 










Each day, up until the day I brought Iorek home, felt like an agonizing year, but when he finally arrived home the time just *flew* by! He is 6 1/2 months old already! Wow!


----------



## Kingsj

Gorgeous!!


----------



## marshies

6 more days. 
Dying of anticipation.


----------



## tsteves

Hi all! This thread is an oldie but a goodie so figured keep it alive for us 2012 wait listers. As of today I am currently on the wait list. 

Planned Name: Jäger Wolfrik vom Sequoyahhaus
Shipping: About late Marchish
Gender: Male 
Breeder: Sequoyah German Shepherds
Sire: Sequoyah's Gran Patron 
Dam: Sequoyah's Rayna vom Banach
Status: Rayna is due around 1/14/12

We are super excited and starting the puppy proofing process again. Keep telling Kona she is getting a little brother. HAHA I am sure she doesn't care as long as it's not a little sister as she loved her foster brother tons when he was here. :wub:


----------



## Sealdoc

I was trying to find out info on a litter I'm thinking of getting a puppy from and was hoping someone may have a dog from a previous litter from this pairing:

Kery Kamos Durabo x Manka z Jirkova Dvora
from JINOPO Kennels in Czech Republic

Any info greatly appreciated, especially pics.


----------



## Drew Orleans

Getting a male WGSD from Braehead in about 6 weeks. Can't wait.

I've done a ton of reading (books/articles) and video watching. Haven't purchased anything yet though.

Still looking into diet. He will be weaned on to Innova Large Breed Puppy Formula soon but I've still yet to decide what I will go with. Looking for recommendations.

The RAW Diet sounds interesting but it sounds like a huge pain, maybe not the best option for the dog and I don't really want raw meat remnants all over my dog's mouth all day. Not looking to E.colify my entire house. HA


----------



## sassinator

Just saw this and decided to keep it alive - are there any more wait listers here in 2014? 

Planned Name: Zasha Dracarys vom Sequoyahhaus
Pick Up: July 2015
Gender: Female 
Breeder: Sequoyah German Shepherds
Sire: Drago vom Patriot 
Dam: Sequoyah's Connie v.h. Polbeekkwartier 
Status: Connie is due in heat in late February, early March. I literally can't stand myself, I'm so excited.


----------

